# Duke Nukem Forever



## 1Kurgan1 (May 9, 2011)

Yes ther have been a bagillion threads on this game, will it come out, when will it come out, it's never going to come out blah blah blah. Well the announced date is on the horizon, and it finally even appeared for Pre-order on Steam, so it would seem, DNF is finally on it's way, and locked in. So I felt a thread dedicated to the actual game, rather than wondering if it will ever ben, would be best, and now would be the time to roll out said thread.

*Steamworks Game:*
It has been revealed, that, no matter how you purchase DNF, it will also have a Steam CD Key, it supports Steam Cloud, Steam Leaderboards, and steam Stats. Which personally makes me really happy, I was torn between a Steam copy, or the Balls of Steel Edition, but now I can kick-ass and chew my bubblegum too.

And for those who don't know what the Balls of Steel Edition includes, here it is:






Now as far as Pre-order bonuses, it looks like you have 4 options.

*Gamestop - PC:* Balls of Steel Edition | Normal *PS3:* Balls of Steel Editon | Normal *360:* Balls of Steel Edition | Normal


*Duke's Big Package*
Ego Boost: Pump Up Duke's Ego and increase his strength bar right from the beginning of the game.
Big Heads: Enjoy the laughs as you play through the game wondering how all your enemies keep them melons up.
Lady Killing War-Drobe: Customized collection offers a range of killer threads in multiplayer mode.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Amazon.com - PC:* Balls of Steel Edition | Normal *PS3:* Balls of Steel Editon | Normal *360:* Balls of Steel Edition | Normal

Three free MP3's

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Wal-Mart - PC:* Normal *PS3:* Normal *360:* Normal

Duke Nukem Forever Trucker Hat
Order Online and recieve $10 egift card






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*EVGA - PC:* Duke's Fully Loaded Package

NVIDIA GTX 560 
Custom Mouse Pad
Belt Buckle
Art Book






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*OnLive - PC:* Normal

Free OnLive console


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Other Pre-Orders without bonuses:*

Direct2Drive - 10% Off
Steam - 10% Off

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Duke Demo*
We've all been waiting for that info, when us First access members would get the demo, well the news is here and it's June 3rd!


----------



## cadaveca (May 9, 2011)

Balls of Steel Edition for me, yep yep. Even if the game is crap.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 9, 2011)

I'm so tempted to pre-order at gamestop.  I've got $80 of gamestop gift cards sitting on my desk at home too...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 9, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Balls of Steel Edition for me, yep yep. Even if the game is crap.



I feel the same way, it's Duke, he deserves my $89.99 for just being that awesome, at the very least I'll have a sweet Duke Bust to remember him by.



newtekie1 said:


> I'm so tempted to pre-order at gamestop.  I've got $80 of gamestop gift cards sitting on my desk at home too...



Do it, I'm going to make it so tempting you won't be able to resist (editing post and putting links right to the sites to pre-order)


----------



## MRCL (May 9, 2011)

Thank you for reminding me, just preordered the Balls of Steel edition. So many goodies, other collectors editions should learn from it.


----------



## AsRock (May 9, 2011)

D2D have it with 10% off all so. Curious if these services will be able to handle the download requirements of so many .

I will probably opt for D2D due to never getting no less than 1.2MB download speeds unlike Steam i get much less as so many people are downloading of there servers.

Although there is that other option which involves getting of my ass but Gamestop suck balls so might opt for gogamer.com as they kick gamestops ass any day.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 9, 2011)

I'll toss up a D2D link too since I did one for Steam, I usually try nd stick with one digital provider just for simplicity, but you bring up a good point, Steams servers will most likely be hammered, guess another good reason to get the BSE!


----------



## AsRock (May 9, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'll toss up a D2D link too since I did one for Steam, I usually try nd stick with one digital provider just for simplicity, but you bring up a good point, Steams servers will most likely be hammered, guess another good reason to get the BSE!



I think it's possible everyone will be. Just noticed gogamer is down at the moment due to site updates i hope they have it cheap as they did for TW S2 as they had that for $33 were as steam were charging $50 lol.


----------



## hellrazor (May 10, 2011)

Man, I sure would like it if I could get my Start button to have the nuclear trefoil...... I just might have to try again (after taking actual precautions, of course).

EDIT:
F***ing did it.


----------



## DannibusX (May 10, 2011)

Oh god, that bust is so claiming a spot right next to my GWB bobblehead on my desk!


----------



## chris89 (May 10, 2011)

Had the Balls of Steel Edition on pre-order since feb, still not pre-order bonus from amazon.co.uk though so far.

Looking at the prices it is massivly cheaper in the UK current at £42.05 for BoS whilst from amazon.com it would be £55 ish slightly cheaper then game.

Also i thought that DNF was a steamworks game from the start anyway.

Chris


----------



## happita (May 10, 2011)

hellrazor said:


> edit:
> F***ing did it.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110509/changed start button.png




i want that now!!!


----------



## Completely Bonkers (May 10, 2011)

LOL. I'm not into Duke, but the developers/publishers deserve credit for pushing the Hot-Coffee agenda a bit further and making it mainstream. I always found it inconsistent how "mums" are ok with their kids shooting and killing, but a little bit of t1t or f4nny is a no-no.  Duke will redefine that line. LOL


----------



## RoutedScripter (May 10, 2011)

It's going to be unique , and that's the main selling point, than can save it, from the critics and expectations.


----------



## MRCL (May 10, 2011)

RuskiSnajper said:


> It's going to be unique , and that's the main selling point, than can save it, from the critics and expectations.



It can never fulfill the expectations, I mean come on after over a decade people will expect the messiahs in video games even if they don't admit it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 10, 2011)

chris89 said:


> Also i thought that DNF was a steamworks game from the start anyway.



I think it was rumored, since they said people with Borderlands on Steam got special access. But I just wanted to make sure it was verified so I could get the BSE and still have my Steamy goodness.



RuskiSnajper said:


> It's going to be unique , and that's the main selling point, than can save it, from the critics and expectations.



Exactly, A main character like Duke hasn't been in a game in far too long. I might wise cracking and laughing while I absolutely tear things apart.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 10, 2011)

have you seen the steam page?

something tells me this is gonna be the best game of the decade (well if we go by the original release date)



> The Alien invaders are stealing Earth’s women, especially the hot ones! And they drank Duke’s beer. This. Won’t. Stand. As Duke battles his way through waves of aliens, the once beautiful gambling haven and Duke Nukem franchise chains are crumbling before his eyes. Time to bring the pain!


----------



## Chryonn (May 10, 2011)

yeah i ordered the Ball of Steel edition a while back. i don't know why people keep thinking it won't come out, Gearbox are releasing plenty of in-game videos, Steam has it for pre-order etc.


----------



## hellrazor (May 10, 2011)

happita said:


> i want that now!!!



Here ya go. I notice you also have Ultimate x64 so I included the changed explorer.exe, a backup explorer.exe, and the picture. You'll need to either take control of C:\Windows (and the explorer.exe in there), or do this from a Linux distro. Just drag, drop, and replace explorer.


If anybody doesn't have Windows 7 64-bit (does the exe change between home, professional, etc?), I can give a quick and dirty guide on how to do it yourself.


----------



## happita (May 10, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I think it was rumored, since they said people with Borderlands on Steam got special access. But I just wanted to make sure it was verified so I could get the BSE and still have my Steamy goodness.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, A main character like Duke hasn't been in a game in far too long. I might wise cracking and laughing while I absolutely tear things apart.



There's a game called Serious Sam, I think you should check it out


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 10, 2011)

happita said:


> There's a game called Serious Sam, I think you should check it out



Oh I got both of them, almost beat the 1st and it's a lot of fun. But Sam doesn't talk near as much as Duke, look as bad ass as Duke. Sam just seems emotionless, Dukes hilarious and badass. But those revivals are already 2 years old.


----------



## happita (May 10, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Oh I got both of them, almost beat the 1st and it's a lot of fun. But Sam doesn't talk near as much as Duke, look as bad ass as Duke. Sam just seems emotionless, Dukes hilarious and badass. But those revivals are already 2 years old.



You talking about the HD remakes of First and Second Encounter right? Yea, they got released not too long ago like about 2 years ago.
I agree with you in that Duke is definitely more badass. Duke is just too much classic awesomeness to be messed with, especially by someone of Sam's calibre (but Sam will be Sam). Can't take away anything from either of them. But I choose Duke first!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 10, 2011)

Yeah, I will be keeping my eye on the future Serious Sam though, hopefully  they will add some more character to Sam. But thats what I been playing in preparation for Duke, to hone my twitch skills.


----------



## AsRock (May 10, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Oh I got both of them, almost beat the 1st and it's a lot of fun. But Sam doesn't talk near as much as Duke, look as bad ass as Duke. Sam just seems emotionless, Dukes hilarious and badass. But those revivals are already 2 years old.



hehe, Duke owns Serious Sam because he is to Serious.  And last one i played of Serious Sam which steam had a free weekend i thought it was  a load of crap just like the 1st one was many moons ago.

Serious Sam is just a wonna be all though the game does have coop these days and don't take 13 years.  But it's still a wonna be.  

The name Duke is all American kick ass were as sam sounds more like a coffee shop in UK\USA.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (May 10, 2011)

AsRock said:


> hehe, Duke owns Serious Sam because he is to Serious.  And last one i played of Serious Sam which steam had a free weekend i thought it was  a load of crap just like the 1st one was many moons ago.
> 
> Serious Sam is just a wonna be all though the game does have coop these days and don't take 13 years.  But it's still a wonna be.
> 
> The name Duke is all American kick ass were as sam sounds more like a coffee shop in UK\USA.



The name Duke is all American BAD ASS 


There fixed ....And to those guys about a year ago that i said this game was never coming ......I`m Sorry


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 10, 2011)

Well I bit the bullet and just Pre-Ordered the Balls of Steel Edition, I didn't pick the fastest shipping method, but I'm not in no rush, I will have time to savor Dukes ownage.


----------



## RevengE (May 13, 2011)

I need the balls of steel edition. Nice choice Kurgan


----------



## hellrazor (May 15, 2011)

Nevermind.


----------



## RoutedScripter (May 15, 2011)

hellrazor said:


> You might like this.



taken down


----------



## MRCL (May 15, 2011)

RuskiSnajper said:


> taken down



It was the first few minutes of the game. Nothing really that exciting except The Duke playing Football with the eyeball of a giant mecha monster.


----------



## Gas2100 (May 17, 2011)

demo for us 1st access club members is june 3rd so im told by e-mail 

EDIT: typo


----------



## JC316 (May 17, 2011)

Gas2100 said:


> demo for us 1st access club members is june 4th so im told by e-mail



June 3rd is what it said for me.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 17, 2011)

Yep June 3rd, here's what I just got in my email.


----------



## Gas2100 (May 17, 2011)

typo ^ sorry lol


----------



## Funtoss (May 17, 2011)

gosh i so cant wait for this!!!! patience is a virtue


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 24, 2011)

Multiplayer info was released on the 20th.

*Modes:*
Duke Match - Free For All
Team Duke Match - Team Death Match
Hail to the King - King of Hill with a Team, want to control the top the longest.
Capture the Babe - Capture the Flag with a twist. Grab the enemies babe from their base and take her back, but she will put her hands in your line of sight. And if you are shrunk while carrying the babe she will crush you, lol good stuff.

*Jet Pack:*
This is in both versions of the game, but SP you basically follow button prompts. MP you actually get the fly it where you want to go!

*Shrink Ray:*
And speaking of the shrink ray, they wanted to incorporate this a lot (good reminds me of old school games, just fun). Like you can be shrunk then stepped on, but you can escape through tiny holes that they don't expect, so be on your toes. But be careful, if you grow back to full size in a tiny hiding hole, you die, lol. And size effects gravity, small you float, they describe it like an ant falling out of a sky scraper.

*Freeze Ray:*
Another awesome weapon. If you freeze someone then shoot them with the shotgun they shatter, or you can run up and punch/kick their head off. Or plant a trip mine on their face while  frozen, good stuff.

*Unlockables:*
Lots of wardrobe pieces to make your Duke stand out, Hats, Glasses, tons of stuff.


----------



## happita (May 24, 2011)

Too many goodies!
I just read the titles of the types of modes and other weapons you just posted Kurgan and I have to just shield my eyes from reading the description because I want to be surprised 
I know it's silly, but the anticipation of not knowing what to expect is what gets me going. And when I experience it for the first time, I'm gonna just be like....wow 
I hope they keep taking in pre-orders for a little while longer because my funds won't be in my hands till next week!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 24, 2011)

Better hurry, if you want a BSE you might have to get one online that late in the running.


----------



## happita (May 25, 2011)

Hmmm...this question is really whats holding me back.
Lets say for example...
I pre-order Duke on Steam..
My friend pre-orders from a game retailer...

Will we be able to play together even though my game will be linked to steam and his not? Or any other game for that matter.


----------



## Chryonn (May 25, 2011)

depends if the retail version uses Steamworks or Steam to activate it. i bought BFBC2 Limited Edition and found out it's not supported by Steam, just EA, so i can't activate it on Steam, which is a shame because i can't get the cut price add-ons Steam has for sale sometimes.


----------



## hellrazor (May 25, 2011)

I thought DNF was all-steam, or is that some other game I'm thinking of?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 25, 2011)

happita said:


> Hmmm...this question is really whats holding me back.
> Lets say for example...
> I pre-order Duke on Steam..
> My friend pre-orders from a game retailer...
> ...



DNF is Steamwork, even if you buy it non-Steam you have to install Steam, thats why I went ahead about bought the BSE.

Most other games you can play together with Steam and non-Steam editions, just like Chyron said though, he can't buy Steam DLC, but he still plays his BC2 on the same servers as everyone else.


----------



## bostonbuddy (May 25, 2011)

Those playing cards are pretty badass


----------



## RoutedScripter (May 25, 2011)

Gone gold 
http://www.shacknews.com/article/68554/duke-nukem-forever-gone-gold


----------



## happita (May 25, 2011)

I just bit the bullet and pre-ordered at gamestop because I wanted to see what the DLC was going to be all about. But now I think I might go right back tomorrow and return my slip to get my money back because the hard-copy version might not support steam achievements. And I LOVE achievements. I'm sure that Gearbox will offer the DLC sometime after the game is released at a small price of like $10 or $15, which I am willing to pay if its worth it. 
Anyone know if non-steam buyers will have steam achievements?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 25, 2011)

happita said:


> I just bit the bullet and pre-ordered at gamestop because I wanted to see what the DLC was going to be all about. But now I think I might go right back tomorrow and return my slip to get my money back because the hard-copy version might not support steam achievements. And I LOVE achievements. I'm sure that Gearbox will offer the DLC sometime after the game is released at a small price of like $10 or $15, which I am willing to pay if its worth it.
> Anyone know if non-steam buyers will have steam achievements?



It does, it's a Steam Works game, thats why in the OP I said I'm getting the BSE because of that.


----------



## AsRock (May 25, 2011)

happita said:


> I just bit the bullet and pre-ordered at gamestop because I wanted to see what the DLC was going to be all about. But now I think I might go right back tomorrow and return my slip to get my money back because the hard-copy version might not support steam achievements. And I LOVE achievements. I'm sure that Gearbox will offer the DLC sometime after the game is released at a small price of like $10 or $15, which I am willing to pay if its worth it.
> Anyone know if non-steam buyers will have steam achievements?



For reason i have been under the impression that steams going be forced on the user.  Maybe wait till the demo is out as at a guess steam will be forced even with the demo if it's the case..


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 25, 2011)

AsRock said:


> For reason i have been under the impression that steams going be forced on the user.  Maybe wait till the demo is out as at a guess steam will be forced even with the demo if it's the case..



Look 1 post above yours and 5 posts above yours, and at the OP


----------



## AsRock (May 26, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Look 1 post above yours and 5 posts above yours, and at the OP




HEHE, thought as much with the borderlands thing going on with keys for the demo.

Lk at the time of each post lmao yeah i know time zones or what ever but your post was not there when i posted and silly me not remembering the OP.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 26, 2011)

AsRock said:


> HEHE, thought as much with the borderlands thing going on with keys for the demo.
> 
> Lk at the time of each post lmao yeah i know time zones or what ever but your post was not there when i posted and silly me not remembering the OP.



I'm glad it's Steamworks personally. I buy almost everything there now, I hate having discs and boxes to worry about. And having everything consolidated is nice. If it wouldn't have been Steam Works I probably would have bought it on Steam. But since it is, it allows me to buy the awesome Balls of Steel Edition, and still have my creamy Steam goodness


----------



## AsRock (May 26, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'm glad it's Steamworks personally. I buy almost everything there now, I hate having discs and boxes to worry about. And having everything consolidated is nice. If it wouldn't have been Steam Works I probably would have bought it on Steam. But since it is, it allows me to buy the awesome Balls of Steel Edition, and still have my creamy Steam goodness



Sure steam is good but some things just have be hard copy's and for me this is one if steam is forced or not.  I hope gogamer get there site back up soon as they are known to have hard copys cheaper.  Last one  i had seen on there the same version of Shogun 2 was $13 cheaper. Yet again you were better off buying a hard copy as you can get a limited edition for what steam were charging.

Then i don't like putting all my eggs into one basket either lol.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 26, 2011)

It seems there is now another Pre-order bonus out there from EVGA. You get a GTX 560 and some other goodies, not as many Duke goodies as the BSE, but it's got some of the samethings, and you also get a belt buckle which is not offered anywhere else. Price is $245, and the OP is updated with a link to pre-order it.


----------



## stinger608 (May 26, 2011)

RuskiSnajper said:


> Gone gold
> http://www.shacknews.com/article/68554/duke-nukem-forever-gone-gold



Yep, that is frigging awesome!!!!!!!! And for those of us that pre-ordered the game, we will be able to play the demo on the 3rd of June!


----------



## RejZoR (May 26, 2011)

Quite frankly i was more impressed by this video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPX_y7wP_ko

...back in 2001. Current Duke graphics look too Prey-ish (everything looks glossy) which i don't like for some reason.
The graphics used in 2001 trailer was highly modified UT99 engine which looks amazing even for today if you ask me. I mean just look at the scene where it shows that general with cigare. Back in 2001 i was looking for my jaw on the ground when i seen this. Also the blood looked way better back then. Something Unreal 1.x engine did very well. We'll see. I'll certainly check it out though. Maybe it'll be fun anyway.


----------



## happita (May 26, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> Quite frankly i was more impressed by this video:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPX_y7wP_ko
> 
> ...back in 2001. Current Duke graphics look too Prey-ish (everything looks glossy) which i don't like for some reason.
> The graphics used in 2001 trailer was highly modified UT99 engine which looks amazing even for today if you ask me. I mean just look at the scene where it shows that general with cigare. Back in 2001 i was looking for my jaw on the ground when i seen this. Also the blood looked way better back then. Something Unreal 1.x engine did very well. We'll see. I'll certainly check it out though. Maybe it'll be fun anyway.



I couldn't agree with you more. I wish....really wish they would've finished the 2001 version of Duke and released it. It looked like it would've been a lot of fun. Also I can't help but recognize that the desert eagle looking kinda pistol he has when he's in that mineshaft cart looks almost exactly how the deagle used to look like in Counter-Strike (don't remember which version, 1.3 1.4 1.5?).
I just hope that DNF will be as fun as all of the previous DNF projects that should've been released many years ago as the one that we're going to see in a few weeks


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 1, 2011)

OP updated to highlight that it is a Steamworks game. Also OnLive has joined the Pre-Orders, you get a free console with Pre-Order. 

And here's some multiplayer screens.

Notice the chart in the background














Also it sounds like some DLC involving Duke Singing is in the works, lets hope it's got a good amount of content and not a huge price.
Source

And this is for all the doubters from the voice actor of Duke


----------



## hellrazor (Jun 1, 2011)

So it's a chinese food restaurant?


----------



## AsRock (Jun 2, 2011)

Just got this in email just 2 minutes ago.  MP was not ready before or some thing ?..

Hello First Access Member,

As the launch date for Duke Nukem Forever approaches, we would like to offer a heartfelt thanks to you, the true believers who have already placed your bet on Duke with your pre-order, or Borderlands Game of the Year purchase. As a sign of our appreciation, Gearbox Software and 2K Games are thrilled to present every First Access Club member who has registered as of today the very first Duke Nukem Forever multiplayer downloadable add-on for free!* Surprise! Thank you again for all of your support. We're almost there.

Hail to the King, Baby!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 2, 2011)

Yep, I got that email also, nice to see we are being rewarded for following the game. And tomorrow the demo lands!


----------



## AsRock (Jun 2, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yep, I got that email also, nice to see we are being rewarded for following the game. And tomorrow the demo lands!



I smell over loaded download servers lol.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 2, 2011)

Well they released a new trailer today, it has alien boobs so not sure if I am allowed to link.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 2, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well they released a new trailer today, it has alien boobs so not sure if I am allowed to link.



It's Duke Nuken and thats a game and part of that game is boobs so should be allowed as seen as the game is in the 1st place .


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 2, 2011)

Well I don't think human boobs are allowed, but a tri-boobed alien thats as tall as a building, I'm not sure, if a mod sees this they can tell me, then I'll link. Till then, just go to the DNF site and watch it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 2, 2011)

Here I linked it for you Kurgan. This link has an age check so we should be good.

http://www.shacknews.com/article/68645/duke-nukem-forever-launch-trailer


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 2, 2011)

Yeah that works, anyone I found was just a link without age verification.


----------



## happita (Jun 2, 2011)

AsRock said:


> I smell over loaded download servers lol.



Only if you pre-ordered the game from a digital seller like Steam or Direct2Drive.

I think those of us who have pre-ordered from like let's say Gamestop won't be affected by this minor inconvenience


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 2, 2011)

happita said:


> Only if you pre-ordered the game from a digital seller like Steam or Direct2Drive.
> 
> I think those of us who have pre-ordered from like let's say Gamestop won't be affected by this minor inconvenience



And we still get all the Steamy goodness! It's a "win/win/win scenario"


----------



## wiak (Jun 3, 2011)

hell is freezing over





you get it with preorder or borderlands (game of the year), you should search your mail after the Duke Nukem First Access Club Certificate Code


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 3, 2011)

Just checked my email, got my code and 50% through my DL right now, all giddy!


----------



## AsRock (Jun 3, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Just checked my email, got my code and 50% through my DL right now, all giddy!



Yes just about try it too ..


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 3, 2011)

wiak said:


> hell is freezing over
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110603/Capture024-20110603-071040.jpg
> 
> you get it with preorder or borderlands (game of the year), you should search your mail after the Duke Nukem First Access Club Certificate Code



I have it but I got no code. Where did you get yours?


----------



## chris89 (Jun 3, 2011)

Well posted in the Screenshot thread but will post here as well.

Some from the DNF Demo 





















Chris


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 3, 2011)

Downloading my demo now! TheMailMan78 go to http://www.dukenukemforever.com/ on the top right side click on first access club. Then enter the your code from steam. to get the steam code just right click Borderlands in your game library and select "View Game CD Key".


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 3, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Downloading my demo now! TheMailMan78 go to http://www.dukenukemforever.com/ on the top right side click on first access club. Then enter the your code from steam. to get the steam code just right click Borderlands in your game library and select "View Game CD Key".



Yeah man thanks. I figured it out finally. Burned up my last good brain cells figuring that one out.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow only took 30 minutes to play though the demo i hope this don't mean the games short lol.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 3, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah man thanks. I figured it out finally. Burned up my last good brain cells figuring that one out.



Np man! Demo is good so far! The rail gun rocks! but it always does.. hehehe I'm going back in! 






Oh shit i forgot to ask.. Did you make a club house for this?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 3, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Wow only took 30 minutes to play though the demo i hope this don't mean the games short lol.



Thats the demo thats been being played by magazines for a long time, so doubt it means too much.



Mindweaver said:


> Np man! Demo is good so far! The rail gun rocks! but it always does.. hehehe I'm going back in!  http://l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/69.gifOh shit i forgot to ask.. Did you make a club house for this? http://l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/63.gif



Don't think DNF will need a clubhouse because it won't have the massive multiplayer following of other fps titles out there. Will be lots of people playing it, but the games with the strongest clubhouses are the ones where we can play together.


----------



## happita (Jun 3, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Don't think DNF will need a clubhouse because it won't have the massive multiplayer following of other fps titles out there. Will be lots of people playing it, but the games with the strongest clubhouses are the ones where we can play together.



Doesn't this game have co-op???????? If they don't I think that's the biggest mistake EVER!


----------



## erocker (Jun 3, 2011)

Duke Nukem cooperating? I don't think so.. :shadedshu


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 3, 2011)

erocker said:


> Duke Nukem cooperating? I don't think so.. :shadedshu





Good one.

He'll tag team with girls, why not coop with 'em too?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 3, 2011)

happita said:


> Doesn't this game have co-op???????? If they don't I think that's the biggest mistake EVER!



It does as far as I know.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh it does? Suh-weet. That would definitely be fun.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 3, 2011)

OIIIIIIIIIIIIII selfish people, we want more screenies, I must say initially it does look like a high end 2006 game graphics wise, how is the gameplay?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 4, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> OIIIIIIIIIIIIII selfish people, we want more screenies, I must say initially it does look like a high end 2006 game graphics wise, how is the gameplay?



The graphics aren't bad, this demo is older though. I remember ending about magazines playing the Duke videogame, and seeing screens from this demo like a half year ago. Would be nice if it looks a little better on release, but if not, thats fine by me, looks good enough.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 4, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thats the demo thats been being played by magazines for a long time, so doubt it means too much.



Hoping the same too,  seemed  little stuck together just to show you some stuff..


----------



## Animalpak (Jun 4, 2011)

the graphics is very far away from today standards, even Source engine looks more detailed and better.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 4, 2011)

yea but source engine doesnt have nice tits and ass like this game does.

and its UE3 and will run on ancient DX9 hardware you REALLY expect this game to push systems? honestly? herp derp

Gearbox FINISHED what 3D Realms didnt so its not like they could reboot and do everything from scratch lolz

i can honestly say the game runs extremely well

the tits look good the monster truck is fun as hell to drive. and i honestly cant wait

because you know what this game might not be a Graphics killer but i bet anyone here can say it with me it might be a short ride, it might be a 1 or 2 time ride. but this game will be pure entertainment pure fun, and regardless of graphics will probably be the most fun ive had in a Unreal Engine based game in YEARS.

Just playing the demo took me back to the golden age of gaming. when the Duke was truly king and other games tried to pose as the Duke

and i said it in a different thread but:


> I played the Demo and my thoughts are this.
> 
> 1)if you think the game sucks
> punch yourself in the nuts
> ...


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 4, 2011)

I think Duke Nukem runs on a modified Unreal Engine 2.5.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 4, 2011)

the difference is minor to be blunt 2.5 still supports everything UE3 does expect for DX10 etc. otherwise there pretty much the same in terms of capabilities

meaning UE3 holds nothing over 2.5 other then DX10 support and better multi platform compatibility


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 4, 2011)

I don't really care about the engine. it's the art and assets that bother me. maybe it's running on Unreal Engine 3.0 but using assets that were made years ago when the game was running on Unreal Engine 2.x? I don't know.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 4, 2011)

its a possibility but from what ive seen 90% of Gearbox titles are UE 2.5 so it might be 3D realms was using something entirely difference as they kept changing engines and direction all the time lol

my point is the same as kurgans was this demo isnt really new its old very very very old. and as far as i am concerned gameplay is solid. visuals could use polish for sure but i expect the final game will have it after all everything this demo shows others saw 6-8 months ago lol thats 6-8months of tweaking

and for the record it takes about 10hrs to create a base character mesh and then start sculpting the high res if you have the details its the finer things that take a long time to iron out. that said the model in game of the enemies was visable over a year ago. so some of the assets havent been touched. and if the demos Models are from 12 -16 month old 3D stock id expect the final game to be far more polished.

I say this because the Duke Nukem himself and some of the enviroments in the game look better then other objects. so from what i can see. it is a bit of mix and match. but again at 6-8months between when the demo was put together and full release thats alot of time to tweak and work on a product.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 4, 2011)

Just to show this demo's age, here's an Article from September 2010 showing screens from it and talking about it. (Article from 9 months ago, thats a long time)

http://www.joystiq.com/2010/09/03/duke-nukem-forever-preview/

I'm betting the final game will have a bit more polish, nothing crazy, but thats fine by me.


----------



## Raijian (Jun 7, 2011)

I tried the demo and couldn't stop laughing at how bad it was, in every way possible.

Not even tits made it worth playing.

I hope they've done some major improvements since then. Not that I care because I won't be buying this, but for the sake of the fans..


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 7, 2011)

Raijian said:


> I tried the demo and couldn't stop laughing at how bad it was, in every way possible.
> 
> Not even tits made it worth playing.
> 
> I hope they've done some major improvements since then. Not that I care because I won't be buying this, but for the sake of the fans..



It probably doesn't look good on your 25 foot led...  j/k but you need to fix that.. lol I was hoping for more... in terms of control and graphics. But it's an old demo.. i hope they have tweaked it a lot. I'm not letting the demo turn me away from it. I'm still getting it and playing it like a Duke game not a sim or rpg.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 7, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> the difference is minor to be blunt 2.5 still supports everything UE3 does expect for DX10 etc. otherwise there pretty much the same in terms of capabilities
> 
> meaning UE3 holds nothing over 2.5 other then DX10 support and better multi platform compatibility



Fire up Unreal 2: The Awakening and check it out again. Despite its age, most of locations are just breathtaking. Especially that living planet which is one giant spore. Or the starting level. Shading, shadows, lighting and textures are just amazing. To some degree it feels better than Duke.

Personally i'd turn off the god awful dept of field but keep all the other effects. But since they give you like 4 options, you can't. You can either have SSAO and deal with idiotic DoF or turn the blurry mess off and also lose SSAO and other goodies. Not cool.
Crysis 1 was great in this aspect. You could have everything maxxed but without DoF or motion blur. Plus both of thee 2 effects were incredibly well done so i actually kept it enabled.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 7, 2011)

well im willing to bet the final game can be edited with INI tweaks and other config file settings. without much issue.


----------



## happita (Jun 7, 2011)

Every game nowadays have mods anyways. If there's something that could be made better, I'm sure a modder will notice and bring something great to fix the problem or the lack of luster. Or maybe we'll get lucky and get a patch from Gearbox. Anyways, I'm not really thinking too much about graphics, I'm more interested in the gameplay department


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 8, 2011)

I hope it will have mod support..


----------



## Raijian (Jun 8, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> It probably doesn't look good on your 25 foot led...  j/k but you need to fix that.. lol I was hoping for more... in terms of control and graphics. But it's an old demo.. i hope they have tweaked it a lot. I'm not letting the demo turn me away from it. I'm still getting it and playing it like a Duke game not a sim or rpg.



Hahaha 25 foot monitor.

Thanks, didn't notice that XD!


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 8, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Np man! Demo is good so far! The rail gun rocks! but it always does.. hehehe I'm going back in!  http://l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/69.gifOh shit i forgot to ask.. Did you make a club house for this? http://l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/63.gif



Railgun is imo lame. Looks like an egg with a scope and its killing effect looks like a Microwave weapon from Soldier of Fortune (secondary fire). It blows up heads of pigs till they explode. Why!? Railgun doesn't do that.
It has no punch like the railgun in Quake 3 Arena and that makes it boring. And most of weapons feel like that really. Only weapon that feels good is that 3 barrel machinegun. Which is useless at range.

Pistol from original Duke was awesome because it had some punch and reload animation was kick ass. Shotgun had awesome sound, 3 barrel machine gun is good now as well apart from range, shrink gun feels like it's too weak and enemies that are shrunk seem to deliver same punch with weapons as they are full size which makes no sense. The rocket churning two hand weapon that you get in the beginning of the demo doesn't feel glorious like it did in original Duke. And the RPG, donno. It's sort of the same as in original.
I hope they will have a freezing weapon which was fun as well.

Weapons are the most common mistake done by game companies and Gearbox didn't do a great job here. In FPS games, weapon is what you view and use 99% of the time.

It requires good model (quite frankly almost all home made weapon mods on FPSBanana look better than any ingame models even in the best games), good sound (applies the same as for weapon models), great reload animation which is not too long but needs to be interessting and preferably variable from time to time so it doesn't get repeating. And weapon needs a punchier feel to it. If you manage to capture all this, you are in for a winning combination on this end. Unfortunately not many are able to capture such feel and Duke is no exception. Which is a shame.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 8, 2011)

Not as cool as the Portal 2 ads which took up the whole sides and rear of the bus except for those front 3 side windows but still got a kick out of seeing:

*Sure this bus is big...but I've got something bigger"*


----------



## hellrazor (Jun 8, 2011)

So I hear it'll have dedicated servers (unsupported, but available anyways).


----------



## whitrzac (Jun 8, 2011)

would pay $texas for one of those adds...


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 8, 2011)

Raijian said:


> Hahaha 25 foot monitor.
> 
> Thanks, didn't notice that XD!



No problem bro! 



RejZoR said:


> Railgun is imo lame. Looks like an egg with a scope and its killing effect looks like a Microwave weapon from Soldier of Fortune (secondary fire). It blows up heads of pigs till they explode. Why!? Railgun doesn't do that.
> It has no punch like the railgun in Quake 3 Arena and that makes it boring. And most of weapons feel like that really. Only weapon that feels good is that 3 barrel machinegun. Which is useless at range.
> 
> Pistol from original Duke was awesome because it had some punch and reload animation was kick ass. Shotgun had awesome sound, 3 barrel machine gun is good now as well apart from range, shrink gun feels like it's too weak and enemies that are shrunk seem to deliver same punch with weapons as they are full size which makes no sense. The rocket churning two hand weapon that you get in the beginning of the demo doesn't feel glorious like it did in original Duke. And the RPG, donno. It's sort of the same as in original.
> ...



I totally agree with you.. I was disappointed in the weapons... but I really hope they fix them in the final game.  If not then i hope mods will make it what it should be...


----------



## xBruce88x (Jun 9, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Not as cool as the Portal 2 ads which took up the whole sides and rear of the bus except for those front 3 side windows but still got a kick out of seeing:
> 
> *Sure this bus is big...but I've got something bigger"*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/YZSij.jpg



as badass as that ad is... it doesn't quite top this one


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 9, 2011)

Korea...Starcraft...just wow.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 9, 2011)

Starcraft is by far the most played game in Korea. And Koreans play it far more than anyone else in the world. That's why it's on a Korean Air aircraft.

@Mindweaver
You can forget that. They won't be changing weapons for the final version as it's just too late to do that.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 9, 2011)

xBruce88x said:


> as badass as that ad is... it doesn't quite top this one
> 
> http://cache.gawkerassets.com/assets/images/9/2010/08/koreanair.jpg



Pffftt .... That's just a small ad on a plane.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 9, 2011)

That takes the cake, thats awesome.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 9, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> @Mindweaver
> You can forget that. They won't be changing weapons for the final version as it's just too late to do that.



Too late? That demo is over 9 months old.. We just got it late.. They should be able to fix that in a day... If they don't then I bet someone will. You know?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh I know all about Starcraft and Korea...it's ridiculous.

Damn Kreij where is that? Milwaukee? Awesome!


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 9, 2011)

Preloads available on STEAM!!!


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 9, 2011)

0_0

I think I would be able to fit just the eye of the warrior on a wall in my study in the Skyrim poster.
EPIC.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Damn Kreij where is that? Milwaukee? Awesome!



Looks like New York, bottom of the building says CBS. Nevermind, guess its in L.A. right next to E3.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 9, 2011)

Ah that makes sense. Ya CBS is just the billboard owner/provider.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jun 9, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Pffftt .... That's just a small ad on a plane.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110609/Skyrim-hotel.jpg



"the elder scrolls" being barely visible ... but i think the pic is not so good in the firstplace


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 9, 2011)

You can now preload Duke Nukem Forever on Steam!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm playing this on the 360.  Good so far.  VERY cheesey, just how a DN title should be!


----------



## AltecV1 (Jun 10, 2011)

he passes out


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 10, 2011)

The graphics kinda remind me of FEAR or Prey (well it should). So is the game any good? I mean in technical terms, good AI and shooting mechanics ect.


----------



## qubit (Jun 10, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> The graphics kinda remind me of FEAR or Prey (well it should). So is the game any good? I mean in technical terms, good AI and shooting mechanics ect.



Yes, it's fine. I'm happy with it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 10, 2011)

So far Metacritic for PC is showing DNF as a 76/100, about what I expected, we'll see as it lands in America and more reviews come out.


----------



## qubit (Jun 10, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> So far Metacritic for PC is showing DNF as a 76/100, about what I expected, we'll see as it lands in America and more reviews come out.



A little higher would be nice, but 76% sounds reasonable.

I do love the one-liners. For example, you can get Duke playing pinball, which of course has his brand all over it (huge ego, remember  ) and whenever Duke loses, he says in a _really_ disappointed voice, "I have balls of _fail_ ". 

The Duke can also go up to a mirror and look at himself. You can then press E to "admire" and every time you do, Duke utters something hugely ego-centric and very funny.

It plays in a very linear way and reminds me of Half-Life 2 in this respect, which I quite like. The style, atmosphere and execution is very different though, as you'd expect.

I could imagine a movie being made of this game and if done well, would really work.


----------



## AltecV1 (Jun 10, 2011)

Its pretty Fu..ing fun so far,just saw how Duke made fun of Master Chief


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 10, 2011)

http://www.joystiq.com/2011/06/10/duke-nukem-forever-review-fail-to-the-king-baby/

Joystiq basically said its a terrible game. Ive yet to play bulletstorm but they say its better. I mean i want to try it but it sounds kinda crap. I think i might try and if its crap its crap i can just stop playing.

"NPCs even lack shadows." :shadedshu


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 10, 2011)

which is from one reviewer.

I never take one review as gospel as for every reviewer that hates a game another loves it, its the whole point of games, i love how he says the game is for 12 year olds but completely side steps the giant 3 titted monster and all the strippers lolz. review seems to be kind of fail to me.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 10, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> which is from one reviewer.
> 
> I never take one review as gospel as for every reviewer that hates a game another loves it, its the whole point of games, i love how he says the game is for 12 year olds but completely side steps the giant 3 titted monster and all the strippers lolz. review seems to be kind of fail to me.



I think hes suggesting it has the humour of a 12 year old.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 10, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I think hes suggesting it has the humour of a 12 year old.



I hope that he isn't playing Duke Nukem for the deep character development.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 10, 2011)

Duke Nuken isn't any different than a "B" movie.

Sometimes it's the stupidity and over-the-top crap that's the point. Not everyone can appreciate that.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 10, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I hope that he isn't playing Duke Nukem for the deep character development.



Obviously not but throwing poop? You should read the review it goes into detail.

"There are problems with laggy aiming, dumb-as-doornails enemies, weak level design and even weaker presentation. There are puzzles that might have seemed "cool" way back when with their simple seesaw physics, but today they mainly feel like ways to artificially extend the game's length, which comes in at just about 10-12 hours on normal difficulty."

I think the reviewer has some fair points but they even said a lot of people will play it simply because its Duke Nukem Forever regardless.

IGN Reviewer hasn't finished the game yet but gave a review of it so far and also slated the game.
http://uk.pc.ign.com/articles/117/1175194p1.html
"I'm still playing through at this point for review, so maybe Duke Nukem Forever will get better further in. So far, there's little worthy of praise. It's a clumsily put together game that, even when it tries hard to deliver exciting action set pieces like fights against giant bosses, feels dull and derivative. The only impressive part about Duke Nukem Forever is that it exists as a finished game."

The UKs Guardian also slated it
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/gamesblog/2011/jun/10/duke-nukem-forever-game-review

PC Gamer reviewer seemed to like it! I think the overall feeling they gave was it kept what made the original great and was fun.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/gamesblog/2011/jun/10/duke-nukem-forever-game-review


----------



## AltecV1 (Jun 10, 2011)

the problem is /was that people expected too much out of this game


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 10, 2011)

Bulletstorm sucked.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 10, 2011)

i cant wait to get my hands on the game ill do a proper review soon as i can play it with glorious screen shots and the whole works, i played the demo and while it was unpolished it was still fun, and thats what it comes down to is the game fun? I am willing to bet it will be.

It should also be mentioned ive only seen reviews playing the Console versions, not the PC version yet. but i havent looked that hard really. but seems most are using the 360 version for reviews.


----------



## MRCL (Jun 10, 2011)

I got the Balls of Steel edition in the mail today. I kinda expected the bust to be... bigger. Anyways. I can't play it right away tho. Need to go shopping first... new GPU (finally), and another SSD. I ran out of space. Shesh. Hopefully the Zotac Amp 580 I'm eyeing will do a good job.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 10, 2011)

MRCL said:


> I got the Balls of Steel edition in the mail today. I kinda expected the bust to be... bigger. .



This made me lulz.


----------



## happita (Jun 10, 2011)

MRCL said:


> Hopefully the Zotac Amp 580 I'm eyeing will do a good job.



That made me lulz even more.


----------



## MRCL (Jun 10, 2011)

happita said:


> That made me lulz even more.



Why? I've been out of the market since the Radeon 5000 series came out. Not really up to date with the current generation.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 10, 2011)

You current card will probably play it fine. It's a console port, IMHO, so you don't need much.


----------



## MRCL (Jun 10, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> You current card will probably play it fine. It's a console port, IMHO, so you don't need much.



Really. Well, I'll have a look then how it looks first. Still need the hard drive space tho


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 10, 2011)

MRCL said:


> Really. Well, I'll have a look then how it looks first. Still need the hard drive space tho



Ya it definitely won't hammer down on your hardware very much. But hey, a new video card is never a bad thing.


----------



## MRCL (Jun 10, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Ya it definitely won't hammer down on your hardware very much. But hey, a new video card is never a bad thing.



Yeah the (remaining) 4890 still holds up pretty good. Altho its a shame my 5850 died. Well and tbh The two games I'm playing atm are Portal 2 and DNF, so 400 buks for a new GPU... its not that justified. Maybe later down the road.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 10, 2011)

So wrong, yet so right <-- or what Duke says 







Got milk?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 10, 2011)

I can't even figure out what that is exactly and something tells me it's better this way.


----------



## qubit (Jun 10, 2011)

MRCL said:


> I got the Balls of Steel edition in the mail today. I kinda expected the bust to be... bigger. Anyways. I can't play it right away tho. Need to go shopping first... new GPU (finally), and another SSD. I ran out of space. Shesh. Hopefully the Zotac Amp 580 I'm eyeing will do a good job.



Duke's bust isn't big enough, eh? Well, what about the 7-inch action figure then? 






I've got that Zotac card and can recommend it. It's just a reference design with a higher clock and Zotac badge slapped on it, but it works very well and doesn't make too much noise. If you can get it at a good price, then it's a bit of a bargain.


----------



## MRCL (Jun 10, 2011)

qubit said:


> Duke's bust isn't big enough, eh? Well, what about the 7-inch action figure then?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110610/41N46HVmJ3L._SL500_AA300_.jpg
> 
> I've got that Zotac card and can recommend it. It's just a reference design with a higher clock and Zotac badge slapped on it, but it works very well and doesn't make too much noise. If you can get it at a good price, then it's a bit of a bargain.



I'm not _that_ into video game figurines. But a lifesized bust, was that too much to ask?

Its actually the cheapest 580 available here, believe it or not.


----------



## qubit (Jun 10, 2011)

MRCL said:


> I'm not _that_ into video game figurines. But a lifesized bust, was that too much to ask?



I was kinda making a gag. It's safer not to explain... 



MRCL said:


> Its actually the cheapest 580 available here, believe it or not.



Then go get it!  Do it before the price goes up (it jumps around on Amazon like crazy). I like Zotac cards for the colour scheme, if nothing else. Also, more importantly, they have a generous 5 year warranty if you register the card on their website. My obsolete GTX 285 is still under warranty, lol.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 10, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I can't even figure out what that is exactly and something tells me it's better this way.



boobs 


View attachment 42538

<-- she wanna play with "Dukey"


----------



## qubit (Jun 10, 2011)

*Significant annoyances with DNF*

*1 Checkpoints*

I mentioned previously that it used checkpoints, but didn't realize the significance of it using only _one_ checkpoint.

I just played a great Boss level that I wanted to play again, slightly differently. Nope, no chance, it made a new checkpoint and there isn't an earlier one to go back to. This is really frustrating. 
*
2 Game difficulty*

When I started single player, I didn't know what to expect, so I set the difficulty to easy. Thing is, it's_ really_ easy. Not much of a challenge at all. It's ok for a bit, but then you want to level up and give the Duke something to get his teeth into.

Except you can't. I'd have to restart the single player campaign from scratch to reset the difficulty. How fucking lame is that! 


Now, it may be a console port and suffer severe consolitis, but these two things are just basic programming, which makes no difference which platform a game is developed for. Why dumb it down to such a ridiculous level?

Basically, DNF has good gameplay and is fun, but it really does need a patch to sort out these two issues and a couple of others I've pointed out.



puma99dk| said:


> boobs
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=42538&stc=1&d=1307744066
> ...



Hot figure, face looks like she's on crack.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 10, 2011)

well she IS a stripper herp derp lol


----------



## qubit (Jun 11, 2011)

Duke has just gone pint-sized and I like _this_ view:


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 11, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> http://www.joystiq.com/2011/06/10/duke-nukem-forever-review-fail-to-the-king-baby/
> 
> Joystiq basically said its a terrible game. Ive yet to play bulletstorm but they say its better. I mean i want to try it but it sounds kinda crap. I think i might try and if its crap its crap i can just stop playing.
> 
> "NPCs even lack shadows." :shadedshu



The console reviews so far have been a lot lower than the PC reviews. But we'll see when more reviews come out.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> which is from one reviewer.
> 
> I never take one review as gospel as for every reviewer that hates a game another loves it, its the whole point of games, i love how he says the game is for 12 year olds but completely side steps the giant 3 titted monster and all the strippers lolz. review seems to be kind of fail to me.



Thats exactly why I like metacritic, some review high, some review low, so an average is best.



cadaveca said:


> Duke Nuken isn't any different than a "B" movie.
> 
> Sometimes it's the stupidity and over-the-top crap that's the point. Not everyone can appreciate that.



Duke is basically a playable Ash. If you don't love Evil Dead / Army of Darkness, then don't play. B movie is the perfect way to say it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 11, 2011)

How are you guys playing the game and its not released yet?


----------



## qubit (Jun 11, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> How are you guys playing the game and its not released yet?



It's been released in the UK. So the UK gets it before the US. Weird, but true.


----------



## MRCL (Jun 11, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> How are you guys playing the game and its not released yet?



I know you're insane, but are you serious?


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 11, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> How are you guys playing the game and its not released yet?



It's already out in UK and Australia got it yesterday. Still 4 more days for U.S.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 11, 2011)

MRCL said:


> I know you're insane, but are you serious?



UK release. Thats made sense because if they were posting pirated software screens I was going to report them all.


----------



## hellrazor (Jun 11, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> boobs
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=42538&stc=1&d=1307744066
> ...



Is it just me, or does the poster on the top right really say "Tampon Night"?


----------



## MRCL (Jun 11, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Still 4 more days for U.S.



Wait... you mean that... I have DNF for PC actually laying on my desk, and won't bother playing it until tomorrow soonest, and you AMERICANS have to wait four days? Did I miss something, I haven't seen any pigs fly?


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 11, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> UK release. Thats made sense because if they were posting pirated software screens I was going to report them all.



Everywhere, except the US/Canada, already have access to the game, whether it be by console versions, or through STEAM. It's even released in South America...


Bites my balls a bit, but oh well. Gonna play Dirt3 in Eyefinity instead.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 11, 2011)

MRCL said:


> Wait... you mean that... I have DNF for PC actually laying on my desk, and won't bother playing it until tomorrow soonest, and you AMERICANS have to wait four days? Did I miss something, I haven't seen any pigs fly?



LOL, ya it's strange considering they are an American developer, i was really shocked seeing UK, Australia and even Japan already have it.


----------



## hellrazor (Jun 11, 2011)

MRCL said:


> Wait... you mean that... I have DNF for PC actually laying on my desk, and won't bother playing it until tomorrow soonest, and you AMERICANS have to wait four days? Did I miss something, I haven't seen any pigs fly?



Duke Nukem: Forever is out, entire herds of pigs have had angel wings surgically implanted and have now taken to low orbit.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 11, 2011)

hellrazor said:


> Duke Nukem: Forever is out, entire herds of pigs have had angel wings surgically implanted and have now taken to low orbit.



Not if you are in North America


----------



## Funtoss (Jun 11, 2011)

ITS OUT ITS OUT!! i want to see the reviews ^_^


----------



## Jack Doph (Jun 11, 2011)

Funtoss said:


> ITS OUT ITS OUT!! i want to see the reviews ^_^



Yeah.. stores got it yesterday over here.
They want $85 for it though.
I mean.. seriously?
:/


----------



## MRCL (Jun 11, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> Yeah.. stores got it yesterday over here.
> They want $85 for it though.
> I mean.. seriously?
> :/



Australia sells it? I thought anything that is violent even in the slightest is prohibited there? And DNF uses up almost every PEGI pictograph.


----------



## Jack Doph (Jun 11, 2011)

MRCL said:


> Australia sells it? I thought anything that is violent even in the slightest is prohibited there? And DNF uses up almost every PEGI pictograph.



Yep. It's MA15+


----------



## qubit (Jun 11, 2011)

I tried googling a few reviews and they all pan it.

No, it's not in the same league as Half-Life 2 or Unreal Tournament, but it's still fun. I love all the super ego and OTT un-PC humour; it's about time we saw a product that dares to push this boundary. So yeah, it's another alien invasion story and you gotta blast all the baddies like every other shooter, but the Duke angle works.

Also, guess what? It's not even all that violent. I've seen more violence and gore in many other games. Doom, which came out way back in 2004, was much more gory than this. Duke Nukem should be a 15 cert, no more.

Come on critics, give it a break. 


EDIT: I just found this pre-release review from 5 years ago!







Looks a bit different doesn't he? More badass now, I reckon.



> It's going to be hard to give a final score to this; we really don't know how close to being finished the game is. I can talk about what I've played, and how much it shows us about how the game IS going to be when finished and polished up.
> 
> Overall I had a great time. The game is graphic, violent, and mercilessly unimpressed by the current trend towards cutting back on sex in games. It pushes everything in terms of content, from language to nudity. I'm sure we'll hear from every politician after this game, and of course this is worth about ten more months in the limelight for our ol' buddy Jack Thompson. The game doesn't pretend to be anything it isn't. It's a fast-paced game that caters to everyone's worst impulses. While I wish the online play was a little bit more robust I'm sure this is something that can be fixed with later mods and maybe even expansions.



Ars Technica


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 11, 2011)

hellrazor said:


> Is it just me, or does the poster on the top right really say "Tampon Night"?


it does, i didn't look at it, in-game


----------



## hellrazor (Jun 11, 2011)

qubit said:


> Doom, which came out way back in 2004



Lrn2games.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 11, 2011)

Duke Nukem i have played until after the RC Car section so im not that far into it but i can tell you right now the ai is bad. Half the time enemies dont focus on you when your near, which is because of another problem the game has it doesn't try to cover up being highly scripted. I punched out a grill on an air vent and the NPC was right in front of the grill so i expected it to turn and shoot me in the vent but it didn't do anything until i left the vent, which would be because it was scripted like that. The level design so far isnt anything exciting either. The character models all look like they where made in The Sims 3 but in general the graphics are like an early xbox 360 title, think condemned not horrible to look at though.

Batman Arkham Asylum never made itself look linear because it had great level design, even though it was largely a linear game sending you to certain places. Duke feels like its stuck in the late 90s or early 2000s design wise, its very linear. 

Never once did i think Duke was badass in this game. The EGO shield makes him feel less badass as your having to hide till it charges up again. I thought that the jokes from the NPCs are cringe worthy like one of the girls said something about putting Duke in her pocket like a little pet or something and the other made a joke about a "HOT POCKET" it even had this pause after she said it like the game was trying to say GET IT? GET IT? Toilet humour, its like how some people might enjoy fart jokes.

Duke Nukem Forever is not terrible i haven't seen any major bugs in the game so far but its not that well designed either, IMO im finding it kinda boring compared to some other modern shooters.

EDIT: Another joke was the "FAGS" joke where a cigarette packet had a guy in a leather police uniform on the front and it said FAGS, fags have dual meaning in the UK meaning cigarettes and poofters.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jun 11, 2011)

I knew this would be a big let-down. I've been watching posts for years now about this game and from the start I said it will never live up to the hype...and I'm happy to say I'm right.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 11, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> I knew this would be a big let-down. I've been watching posts for years now about this game and from the start I said it will never live up to the hype...and I'm happy to say I'm right.



What hype? The most hype about this game was if it would even come out. I haven't ever seen anyone saying DNF would be game of the year, or even close, everyones know this type of game would never make it. It's rude and it's crude, and you can't handle it. Heck I made this thread and I was just hoping to see this game get a 75/100 rating, this games got a cheesy storyline, cheesy 1 liners, and a cheesy hero, Dukes obviously not for you, so why even visit the thread.


----------



## qubit (Jun 11, 2011)

*Who's Duke?*

If you're wondering where Duke's voice comes from, the voice acting is done by Jon St. John.

Jon's done loads of video games, including various Half-Lifes and America's Army.

Look here: www.imdb.com/name/nm0820652


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 12, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> What hype? The most hype about this game was if it would even come out. I haven't ever seen anyone saying DNF would be game of the year, or even close, everyones know this type of game would never make it. It's rude and it's crude, and you can't handle it. Heck I made this thread and I was just hoping to see this game get a 75/100 rating, this games got a cheesy storyline, cheesy 1 liners, and a cheesy hero, Dukes obviously not for you, so why even visit the thread.



Yeah I think a lot of people are misguided about Duke. These same people think Mr. Bean is a comical genius.

DNF is a low brow, low budget, trip to the 90's/80's with a stereotypical American badass. No one said it was going to be ground breaking. No one said anything but "OMG its gone gold!". Honestly I think most of these reviews are........

(A) Console noobs who never played the original. 

(B) To young to remember when a Duke Nukem style hero was a mans, man. Not like these ipad sporting hippie queers of today.

Bottom line is DNF will ether be LOVED or HATED. So play the demo. Don't like the demo then don't buy it.


----------



## qubit (Jun 12, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah I think a lot of people are misguided about Duke. These same people think Mr. Bean is a comical genius.
> 
> DNF is a low brow, low budget, trip to the 90's/80's with a stereotypical American badass. No one said it was going to be ground breaking. No one said anything but "OMG its gone gold!". Honestly I think most of these reviews are........
> 
> ...



Yeah, well said, MM. 

I think the bloody critics have to pan products to justify their existence. Sure, things like graphics, AI, 90s throwback and all that are true, but as you say, they're missing the whole fucking point.

I've played lots of quality modern games, so know what to expect. This is pure cheesiness and uncensored un-PC fun - and I love it! That's it's prime ingredient and it does it very well, therefore the game is a success in my book. I've played over 4 hours of it now, so know whether it works for me or not. Oh and I never played the original back in the 90s, either.

The real things to criticize are the 'program mechanics' issues I pointed out in this thread and the other one, not the stuff the critics are criticizing it for. Shit, I can hardly spell 'criticizing' and had to think carefully.  Get a life reviewers.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## twilyth (Jun 12, 2011)

From the trailer, the titty physics look impressive.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 12, 2011)

Just read Joystiqs Duke Nukem Forever review, they gave it a 2/5. The entire review was complaining that the game felt stuck in the 90's and that ''his quips lifted from countless '80s and '90s era action films and his objectification of women equaled only by older Arnold Schwarzenegger roles -- is stuck in a bygone era.''

But i have to say as MailMan said, that's the point. He's supposed to be an over the top action loving, silly, swearing, egotistical badass type of guy. What exactly are people trying to look for from a Duke Nukem game?,


----------



## hellrazor (Jun 12, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> ipad sporting hippie queers of today



I thank you for my new description of these kinds of people.


----------



## MRCL (Jun 12, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Just read Joystiqs Duke Nukem Forever review, they gave it a 2/5. The entire review was complaining that the game felt stuck in the 90's and that ''his quips lifted from countless '80s and '90s era action films and his objectification of women equaled only by older Arnold Schwarzenegger roles -- is stuck in a bygone era.''
> 
> But i have to say as MailMan said, that's the point. He's supposed to be an over the top action loving, silly, swearing, egotistical badass type of guy. What exactly are people trying to look for from a Duke Nukem game?,



My thoughts exactly.

In other news, goddamn computer store in the neighborhood sneakily moved to a different city, so I had to order a new SSD. Meh, its gonna be like Tuesday or Wednesday when I finally can play it. Funny, I own it and can't play, and USA doesn't own it and want to play.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 12, 2011)

IGN gave it a 5.5/10 http://xbox360.ign.com/articles/117/1175639p1.html


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 12, 2011)

key point oh look its console lol seems every console reviewer has bashed on Duke Nukem then again most of these ass hats didnt start gaming till the PS2 / Xbox / Gamecube came out, there use to super easy Call Of Duty shooters. which Duke obviously is not lolz. I fail to understand reviewers that pick apart a game and all the aspects the game is SUPPOSE TO BE ABOUT, its like buying nothing buy FPS games even tho you Hate the Genre, god reviewers never cease to amaze me on how stupid they tend to be these days.


----------



## Platibus (Jun 12, 2011)

I find it irritating that these game reviewers (an absurd way to make a living, by the way) criticize in a negative manner a game that "feels old". There's nothing wrong with it; I think it's worse to blindly follow the trends to please the new generations, that's plain disgusting to me.


----------



## Frizz (Jun 12, 2011)

I am experiencing the same motion sickness I got when I played Duke Nukem 3D back in the day, anyway to fix this? FOV setting perhaps? I can barely play the game without feeling the need to throw up >.< ...


----------



## qubit (Jun 12, 2011)

random said:


> I am experiencing the same motion sickness I got when I played Duke Nukem 3D back in the day, anyway to fix this? FOV setting perhaps? I can barely play the game without feeling the need to throw up >.< ...



Sorry to hear about that. See if there's an .ini file in there somewhere that can be tweaked perhaps, or try googling for it.


----------



## Frizz (Jun 12, 2011)

qubit said:


> Sorry to hear about that. See if there's an .ini file in there somewhere that can be tweaked perhaps, or try googling for it.



Yeah found it, but man I thought I was over this problem, this game brought so many memories back and all but I didn't expect the motion sickness to return and haunt me lol.

*FOV Fix here by widescreen gaming forums:*


Spoiler






> If anybody wants a FOV fix without downloading a program, it's easy to do it from the game's console (although the change isn't permanent which is a little annoying). To do it:
> 
> Start the game with the console option '-log'. The game starts with a separate desktop window which is the console. Once the game is started, ALT+TAB out of the game to get to the console. In the console, type:
> 
> ...


----------



## qubit (Jun 12, 2011)

I've just played this some more and you know what? It really does remind me of Half-Life 2. Not sure quite what it is about it though. It obviously looks and sounds very different, but I think the gameplay mechanics must be similar. Certainly the alien invasion theme is common to many games like this.

I'm still enjoying this game and I find the constant stream of negative reviews from "professional" reviewers irritatiing.  If it has one flaw it's intermittent framerate issues, but they are not all that serious and I hope they'll be fixed with a patch - it needed the latest nvidia driver just to work at all in full screen mode. Perhaps the next driver version will sort it out?

How does this play on AMD graphics cards, people?


----------



## Frizz (Jun 12, 2011)

qubit said:


> If it has one flaw it's intermittent framerate issues, but they are not all that serious and I hope they'll be fixed with a patch - it needed the latest nvidia driver just to work at all in full screen mode. Perhaps the next driver version will sort it out?
> 
> How does this play on AMD graphics cards, people?



Same experience here might be the game itself.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 12, 2011)

I dont mind Duke himself but the other NPCs are cringe worthy with their jokes.

The level design is still sucky so from what ive played up to. The crane section was clearly just there to add length to the game. Its far too linear and even then ive had a few parts where for a minute i had no idea wtf i was doing. Another thing i hate is the shooting mechanics are like an early PS2 game it doesn't feel fluid and the hit detection is just meh. The statue section and the RC car at the start of the game are fun but the game makes you go back all the way you came on the RC car when you become big again and they just do this to add length to the game, it doesn't enhance the game or anything it feels repetitive. I already mentioned the dodgy AI and scripted events in another post.

The game is nothing like Half Life 2, the level design in that game was infinitely better even though they are both very linear games and even though that was a 2004 game its puzzles are much better. Just coming of the back of completing BC2 and Duke looks very shitty in comparison. Ima try finish this game but it feel like a chore.

You can troll or hate on me but i dont care, i dont think its that good a game and im saying that from an experience of having played it. If you can debunk any of the reasons i gave fair play but i bet most people just moan a bit.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 12, 2011)

Kind of a disappointment for a game 12 years in the making. 

Either they made this in the past 2 years or they spent 2 months each year for the past 12 years actually developing the game. 

It just doesn't seem like they put to much effort into.

A few parts thus far have made me laugh pretty hard but most other parts in the game seem to take that back. A few creative gameplay mechanics but for the most part meh. And the FPS aspect of this FPS game is somewhat disappointing.


----------



## qubit (Jun 12, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I dont mind Duke himself but the other NPCs are cringe worthy with their jokes.
> 
> The level design is still sucky so from what ive played up to. The crane section was clearly just there to add length to the game. Its far too linear and even then ive had a few parts where for a minute i had no idea wtf i was doing. Another thing i hate is the shooting mechanics are like an early PS2 game it doesn't feel fluid and the hit detection is just meh. The statue section and the RC car at the start of the game are fun but the game makes you go back all the way you came on the RC car when you become big again and they just do this to add length to the game, it doesn't enhance the game or anything it feels repetitive. I already mentioned the dodgy AI and scripted events in another post.
> 
> ...



It looks like you've played a bit further than I have.

I _thought_ I had to repeat the same section after the RC car, now you said it, that's confirmed it. I can't see any point to it either, so yes, it does feel like they've cheated there. :shadedshu

HL2 similarity: it's funny how people's perception is different. I can only say again that it feels a bit similar, but can't quite put my finger on why. And oh yeah, HL2 is most certainly better - I actually played it all the way through three times!  That won't be happening here.

I can hate and troll you? Oh goodie!  j/k I can't see anything wrong in posting that you don't like the game very much. Heck, everyone's different.

Why the game isn't more after 12 years of development? Well, it's not that surprising really. Beyond a certain point, having more development time doesn't bring any improvements and can actually retard the game.

The technology has improved enormously and continuously in that 12 years, which means that the developers have to keep going back to the drawing board to redesign the graphics and such to keep it current - and that's a real drag. The story won't really change all that much in that time though, hence all those negative comments from reviewers about it being stuck in the 90s. Yes, it _is_ a 90s product rendered with modern technology. And no, I don't see that as a "major failing". Think how many classic games people like playing today? Think about www.gog.com who specialize in these old games and sell them cheaply DRM-free. The original Unreal Tournament from 1999 still kicks ass with it's gameplay, cool (DX7!) graphics and excellent electronica/trance soundtracks. And of course it runs smooth as silk on today's hardware. Heck, it still has a significant online multiplayer presence!  Buy it there for a tiny amount of money: www.gog.com/en/gamecard/unreal_tournament_goty

A while back, I read the full history of DNF and I can see why 2k just wanted to get it out the door. The previous developers wanted to make a totally kickass game, perfect in _every_ possible way and way better than the competition. Trouble was they were _too_ perfectionist and so their efforts were never enough to ever call it "done", therefore it wasn't. The story is obviously more complicated than that, but that's the essence of it.

Now, 2k Games got the rights a year or two ago and I bet they told their developers "Just get the damned thing _done!_" So you can see how they just grabbed a standard engine (UE3) designed some (reasonably) modern graphics and just chucked it out the door. I think they were right not to "update" the story to modern values. That would have sucked the life out Duke Nukem, as un-PC is what he's all about  - making it politically correct would have been like making dehydrated water...

Finally, I hope that sales don't tank, despite the negative reviews as I would like to see a sequel to this. Perhaps, like Vista and Windows 7, that will be the game that "this should have been?"


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 12, 2011)

Thx for reminding me about UT99. I have totally frogot about it


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 12, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Kind of a disappointment for a game 12 years in the making.
> 
> Either they made this in the past 2 years or they spent 2 months each year for the past 12 years actually developing the game.
> 
> ...


Over those 12 years, it probably never got more than 10% done (get some where with it, then change engine or something else so they started over and over and over).  Gearbox bought the property because it is valuable (virtually all early 90's gamers know of it) but they weren't going to pour a ton of resources into it because they don't know how much the "Did Not Finish" mentality of it will effect sales.  If it sales well, it is likely to get another Gearbox developed sequel that is substantially more polished.  If it does not, they took a risk and we, as gamers, at least owe them gratitude for finishing something that was started over a decade ago.


As MM said, Duke Nukem is all about guns, monsters, and attitude.  The original games mostly stood out because of the attitude.  The games were practically gushing with excellent 1-liners that have been recycled often.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 12, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> Kind of a disappointment for a game 12 years in the making.
> 
> Either they made this in the past 2 years or they spent 2 months each year for the past 12 years actually developing the game.
> 
> ...



You're playing it on a console aren't you........AREN'T YOU!


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 12, 2011)

personally i think the game is brilliant.
nobody makes old style linear games where you go round blowing up aliens anymore
nothing more satisfying than running through a game blowing aliens up with shotguns and rpgs


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 12, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> personally i think the game is brilliant.
> nobody makes old style linear games where you go round blowing up aliens anymore
> nothing more satisfying than running through a game blowing aliens up with shotguns and rpgs



I agree!! I am more into the game play than the eye candy


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 12, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> personally i think the game is brilliant.
> nobody makes old style linear games where you go round blowing up aliens anymore
> nothing more satisfying than running through a game blowing aliens up with shotguns and rpgs





stinger608 said:


> I agree!! I am more into the game play than the eye candy



These guys "get it".


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 12, 2011)

I bought it yesterday and pre loaded it. I can't wait for some crazy good fun. I don't know what everybody is say the graphics look bad or dated.. I walked around in the locker room for 20mins before i even start to actually play the demo.. hehehe


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 12, 2011)

twilyth said:


> From the trailer, the titty physics look impressive.



3D Realms probably went bust working on those 



CDdude55 said:


> Just read Joystiqs Duke Nukem Forever review, they gave it a 2/5. The entire review was complaining that the game felt stuck in the 90's and that ''his quips lifted from countless '80s and '90s era action films and his objectification of women equaled only by older Arnold Schwarzenegger roles -- is stuck in a bygone era.''
> 
> But i have to say as MailMan said, that's the point. He's supposed to be an over the top action loving, silly, swearing, egotistical badass type of guy. What exactly are people trying to look for from a Duke Nukem game?,



Well then, that just says to me, the game set out to achieve a goal, and it did it, can't wait till Tuesday!


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 12, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> 3D Realms probably went bust working on those



pun intended? lol

why is the game released 5 days late in the US? Usually they get games before we do...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 12, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> pun intended? lol
> 
> why is the game released 5 days late in the US? Usually they get games before we do...





Not sure on the release date since it's a US company, but oh well, it's almost here!


----------



## qubit (Jun 12, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> These guys "get it".



You missed one out, bud. 

If an uber post like this doesn't "get it", then I don't know what does.


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 12, 2011)

just to warn you americans.... that game's level of awesomeness can't be summed up in words.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 12, 2011)

Power Armour is for pussies!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 12, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> pun intended? lol
> 
> why is the game released 5 days late in the US? Usually they get games before we do...


Probably a different publisher and either a separate contract (one publisher agreed to do it only if they are five days in advance of everyone else) or previous commitment (like publishing a different title) required production to be pushed back.


----------



## Platibus (Jun 12, 2011)

I want to ask something to HookeyStreet or anyone else that has played this game on 360. Have you seen any performance issues so far? I was planing to get this game, but I don't know if it's a better buy than Dead Space or Dante's Inferno. Please comment. \m/


----------



## qubit (Jun 13, 2011)

Damn those framerate slowdowns!  We need a patch, now!


----------



## erocker (Jun 13, 2011)

qubit said:


> Damn those framerate slowdowns!  We need a patch, now!



Maybe it'll get here in 10 years or so.


----------



## qubit (Jun 13, 2011)

erocker said:


> Maybe it'll get here in 10 years or so.



Haha very funny.  Not that long, but I bet it hits long after I've finished the game. 

Previous slowdowns were very short and didn't hit in the wrong places. However, these ones lasted ages and happened while Duke was being attacked by hords of aliens outside. Made it kinda hard to fight back!


----------



## erocker (Jun 13, 2011)

Yup, I would expect no less from a game worked on by multiple developers, writers, producers, artists and programmers over more than a decade. I read some article today on it. The author kept repeating how 2K never said the game would be great.. or even good for that matter but they did state that it would indeed be launched! The fact that I can put a Duke Nukem Forever DVD in my computer and have some sort of graphics on my screen is good enough for me. This isn't a game, it's campy nostalgia. Their support service should be nothing more than an automated phone message or email with Duke himself giving a few kind words for asking for support in the first place.

Cheers!


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 13, 2011)

erocker said:


> nastalgia.



Sounds like a nasty alien apendage. Might need to hit up the doc, yo.


----------



## erocker (Jun 13, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Sounds like a nasty alien apendage. Might need to hit up the doc, yo.



Duke has lots of nastalgia.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 13, 2011)

erocker said:


> Duke has lots of nastalgia.



Considering where he decides to defecate, I'm not surprised. And we all know HE needs to go see the doc, for sure.


----------



## hellrazor (Jun 13, 2011)

Just like this guy.

Too many 'roids methinks.


----------



## xenocide (Jun 13, 2011)

Eurogamer gave the 360 version a 3/10, but insisted they had heard _the PC Version was much better_.


----------



## douglatins (Jun 13, 2011)

I am a lot more excited about Serious Sam, i liked the non comic graphics. It looks beautifully ugly


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 13, 2011)

xenocide said:


> Eurogamer gave the 360 version a 3/10, but insisted they had heard _the PC Version was much better_.



All of the console reviews I have seen are horrible. The PC reviews seems to be around 7/10, which is nice to see.


----------



## qubit (Jun 13, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> All of the console reviews I have seen are horrible. The PC reviews seems to be around 7/10, which is nice to see.



That's odd, as it's a console port, isn't it? Perhaps it just runs more smoothly on PCs? One review complained about 45 second load times all the time. However, on my PC, it's no more than 10-15s.

Apart from the annoying intermittent frame rate issues, which I expect to see addressed with a patch, it runs fine.


----------



## xenocide (Jun 13, 2011)

qubit said:


> That's odd, as it's a console port, isn't it? Perhaps it just runs more smoothly on PCs? One review complained about 45 second load times all the time. However, on my PC, it's no more than 10-15s.
> 
> Apart from the annoying intermittent frame rate issues, which I expect to see addressed with a patch, it runs fine.



Apparently the console versions have horrible performance issues, some of which render the game borderline unplayable.


----------



## Raijian (Jun 13, 2011)

Can somebody explain to me why this game took 12 years to develop?

Did it get cancelled and renewed or something?


----------



## Frizz (Jun 13, 2011)

Raijian said:


> Can somebody explain to me why this game took 12 years to develop?
> 
> Did it get cancelled and renewed or something?



*From Wiki*


> Intended to be groundbreaking, Duke Nukem Forever has become infamous in the video games industry and become synonymous with vaporware due to its severely-protracted development schedule; the game has been in development since 1997. Originally in development under 3D Realms, director George Broussard, one of the creators of the original Duke Nukem game, first announced the title's development in April 1997, and various promotional information for the game was released between 1997 and 2008.
> 
> After repeatedly announcing and deferring release dates, 3D Realms announced in 2001 that it would be released simply "when it's done". In May 2009, 3D Realms was downsized for financial reasons, resulting in the loss of the game's development team. Statements by the company indicated that the project was due to go gold soon with pictures of final development. Take-Two Interactive, which owns the publishing rights to the game, filed a lawsuit in 2009 against 3D Realms over their failure to finish development. 3D Realms retorted that Take-Two's legal interest in the game is limited to their publishing right. The case was settled with prejudice and details undisclosed in May 2010. On September 3, 2010, after 13 years, Duke Nukem Forever was officially reported by 2K Games to be in development at Gearbox Software.[10] It was originally confirmed to be released on May 3, 2011 in North America, with a worldwide release following on May 6, 2011.[11] This has however been delayed by a month to June 10 internationally with a North American release on June 14. On May 24, 2011, it was announced that Duke Nukem Forever finally went gold after 14 years.[12][13] After going gold the launch trailer for Duke Nukem Forever was released on June 2, 2011.[14]


----------



## alexsubri (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah...yeah...yeah...the reviews are not that hot, but my wife bought me the 'dukes package' edition (pc version) at GameStop for Fathers Day. I just hope i don't get the CD and then have to download it, that'd be über gay. 

I for one, am a Duke fan. I've been playing Duke since I was 12 in 1997. I use to build maps, make mode, edit the cvars, etc...it was overall fun as hell. I don't care about the graphics, to me its more of a guilty pleasure for me to play it and these bias reviews are obviously not Duke fans. As Duke would say to the negative reviews: 


> Blow it out your ASS!


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 13, 2011)

The game is just average. You don't have to be a Duke hater to aknowledge that.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 13, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> The game is just average. You don't have to be a Duke hater to aknowledge that.



If you were American I would have you deported.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 13, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> The game is just average. You don't have to be a Duke hater to aknowledge that.



WHAT!!!!  It's great fun.  I just used a can of Baked Beans for cover.....you don't find that kind of shit in ANY other game!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 13, 2011)

I just bought it.......I caved. I wanted to wait for a weekend deal........but I caved.........and then I got high.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 13, 2011)

9 hours left!!!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 13, 2011)

My balls are tingling with excitement! I can't wait! Forever can be measured!.. it's a little over 12 years! lol


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 13, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I just bought it.......I caved. I wanted to wait for a weekend deal........but I caved.........and then I got high.



Well done!


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jun 13, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> What hype? The most hype about this game was if it would even come out. I haven't ever seen anyone saying DNF would be game of the year, or even close, everyones know this type of game would never make it. It's rude and it's crude, and you can't handle it. Heck I made this thread and I was just hoping to see this game get a 75/100 rating, this games got a cheesy storyline, cheesy 1 liners, and a cheesy hero, Dukes obviously not for you, so why even visit the thread.



I've read many people say just that. So many people claimed how it would be the best game ever just because it was Duke. I've seen the game in action and I'm totally unimpressed. I visited this thread because I was bored and it's a forum. 

The good news is I'm glad some of you like it. At least it was worth the money for you guys.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 13, 2011)

*Blow it out ya ass!*


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 13, 2011)

well eitherway ill wait an see got a few people helping me out going to do a full featured TPU review of Duke Nukem from graphics to gameplay mechanics to controls, whats on offer and whats missing what was good and whats bad, and of course if the Tits Ass and Guns were worth the cost.

granted the review is not sponsored or endorsed by TPU but youll only be able to see it and read it on TPU so


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 13, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well eitherway ill wait an see got a few people helping me out going to do a full featured TPU review of Duke Nukem from graphics to gameplay mechanics to controls, whats on offer and whats missing what was good and whats bad, and of course if the Tits Ass and Guns were worth the cost.
> 
> granted the review is not sponsored or endorsed by TPU but youll only be able to see it and read it on TPU so



No point, it's like they completed it in 2006 and just sat on it until now........ really!

Let me elaborate, not just graphics wise but gameplay also it looks and feels like a 2006 game, sorely disappointed in this game so far, the physics are like f.e.a.r 1, the graphics are probably on par or worse, the gameplay is repetitive, the AI is non existent


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jun 13, 2011)

The biggest point is ... wasting 14 years of life ..  however my expectations were much hihger , since i didn't waited for the game like 14 years, but only maybe like 2 ... didn't actually waited , there was a big pause between too , heck i never though of regen health and 2 FREAKING weapon limit


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 13, 2011)

RuskiSnajper said:


> The biggest point is ... wasting 14 years of life ..  however my expectations were much hihger , since i didn't waited for the game like 14 years, but only maybe like 2 ... didn't actually waited , there was a big pause between too , heck i never though of regen health and 2 FREAKING weapon limit



Your sig is incorrect. He says "Power Armor is for pussies!"


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 13, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> No point, it's like they completed it in 2006 and just sat on it until now........ really!
> 
> Let me elaborate, not just graphics wise but gameplay also it looks and feels like a 2006 game, sorely disappointed in this game so far, the physics are like f.e.a.r 1, the graphics are probably on par or worse, the gameplay is repetitive, the AI is non existent



and that would be your opinion mine on the other hand is the Demo was fun as hell, ill reserve judgement till i play the game,

I look at it this way, Duke Nukem is Duke Nukem

if wanted an RPG linear game id play Final Fantasy
if i wanted a pos console shooter id play Call of Duty
if i wanted a teamwork FPS id play Battlefield
if i wanted a racing game id play Gran Turismo

if i want to shoot shit, see tits and ass, blow shit up drive a monster truck, and generally have a good time without sweating the small stuff id play you guessed it Duke Nukem, now in a few hours we will find out if i feel the same way or not. As with all games everyone has there opinion, but heres another truth

Opinions are like assholes, everyones got one 

I also happen to enjoy games the regular gaming community deems to be utter shit so again ill reserve final judgement untill i play the game on the hardest difficulty out the gate


----------



## MadClown (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm just getting this game, so I can say I own a piece of history.  I am probably never gonna play it.


----------



## Mandown (Jun 14, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> The game is just average. You don't have to be a Duke hater to aknowledge that.



+1 I agree have only played pass the casino and it feels like the modern mainstream fps. My buddy beat it in 5 hours and said it felt like halo with duke nukem. It is fun don't get me wrong but I was expecting a duke 3d style gameplay.

IMO it doesn't really feel like a Duke Nukem game. It's missing the attitude and aggressive gameplay. One more thing.. THE 2 WEAPON LIMIT IS SO STUPID!! He can bench 600 pounds but only carry two weapons? WTF


----------



## qubit (Jun 14, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> and that would be your opinion mine on the other hand is the Demo was fun as hell, ill reserve judgement till i play the game,
> 
> I look at it this way, Duke Nukem is Duke Nukem
> 
> ...



Stoppit, you crack me up!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 14, 2011)

WhiteNoise said:


> I've read many people say just that. So many people claimed how it would be the best game ever just because it was Duke. I've seen the game in action and I'm totally unimpressed. I visited this thread because I was bored and it's a forum.
> 
> The good news is I'm glad some of you like it. At least it was worth the money for you guys.



Thats surprising, I really havent heard anyone say that. 3D Realms dropped the ball(s) on this so many times. The games been remade so many times, all I can figure is, they said "screw it, we got over a decade invested into this game, lets give it to a good dev who can actually get it out the doors". If the sales are good, hopefully we can get a real polished Duke from Gear Box, that would be awesome.



TheMailMan78 said:


> I just bought it.......I caved. I wanted to wait for a weekend deal........but I caved.........and then I got high.



WHAT! You just pre-ordered it now.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 14, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> WHAT! You just pre-ordered it now.



Dude I am so broke. I had no business ordering it to be honest. It will be my fathers day/birth day present.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 14, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Dude I am so broke. I had no business ordering it to be honest. It will be my fathers day/birth day present.



Thats why I enter my CC numbers, close my eyes and click blindly, it's the American way!


----------



## jlewis02 (Jun 14, 2011)

I think im going to wait it out and not buy it right away see how long it takes for the price to drop.
I really want to play it tho.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 14, 2011)

Well according to Steam, DNF will unlock in 3 hours!!! So I guess for the West Coast people that have ordered it, it will be ready to play at 9:00PM tonight!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 14, 2011)

yea i cant play tonight gotta wait till tomorrow god damn it


----------



## qubit (Jun 14, 2011)

jlewis02 said:


> I think im going to wait it out and not buy it right away see how long it takes for the price to drop.
> I really want to play it tho.



Of course you wanna play it. It's a good game and I don't blame you. Look, how much money you gonna save by waiting? Not much, I tell you.

It's always expensive off Steam, unless they have one of those cheap offers and they take many months to come around. Amazon and other online retailers sell this fairly cheap, so I recommend getting it from there and getting it out of your system. It's a cool game, regardless of what the anally retarded reviewers say about it. 



stinger608 said:


> Well according to Steam, DNF will unlock in 3 hours!!! So I guess for the West Coast people that have ordered it, it will be ready to play at 9:00PM tonight!





crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea i cant play tonight gotta wait till tomorrow god damn it



You'll love it! I've played over 7 hours now and it's keeping my interest just fine.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 14, 2011)

qubit said:


> Of course you wanna play it. It's a good game and I don't blame you. Look, how much money you gonna save by waiting? Not much, I tell you.
> 
> It's always expensive off Steam, unless they have one of those cheap offers and they take many months to come around. Amazon and other online retailers sell this fairly cheap, so I recommend getting it from there and getting it out of your system. It's a cool game, regardless of what the anally retarded reviewers say about it.
> 
> ...




Were the graphics different than the demo?


----------



## qubit (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm afraid that I never played the demo, as I didn't want to spoil the full experience. Crazy has though, so he'll be able to tell you when it unlocks.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 14, 2011)

Kinda unfair that its already released since 4 days in Europe... well i guess, there must be at least one game, that gets released earlier here, then in the US!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 14, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Dude I am so broke. I had no business ordering it to be honest. It will be my fathers day/birth day present.



I'm broke as hell too.. but my g/f told me I could pick one game off steam for my birthday(I'm old as hell 37.. lol but i'm a young gamer at heart!!) ..  She knew which one i was going to pick.. hehehe I can't wait! My balls are still tingling!


----------



## qubit (Jun 14, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> I'm broke as hell too.. but my g/f told me I could pick one game off steam..  She knew which one i was going to pick.. hehehe I can't wait! My balls are still tingling!



Do you mean she bought it for you? That would be great. If not, it's much cheaper to get the boxed version from Amazon or other online retailers.

You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 14, 2011)

qubit said:


> Do you mean she bought it for you? That would be great. If not, it's much cheaper to get the boxed version from Amazon or other online retailers.
> 
> You won't be disappointed.



Hell yea! I got it preloaded!


----------



## qubit (Jun 14, 2011)

Not long to go now, dude. 

EDIT: I've finally hit 3.00 posts per day! 

That's it bye, I'm outta here. Nah, not really.


----------



## alexsubri (Jun 14, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> and that would be your opinion mine on the other hand is the Demo was fun as hell, ill reserve judgement till i play the game,
> 
> I look at it this way, Duke Nukem is Duke Nukem
> 
> ...



This game is FUCKING amazing! I was watching some of the gameplay part's on Youtube and all these n00b player`s didn't recognize anything lol. When you are in Duke`s weight room you can boost your ego 5 x`s 



Spoiler



benching (adding weight`s) , lifting dumb bells while watching yourself, punching bag, speed bag, winning in pin ball machine


. Also, you can take down enemies punching their nuts. This game is so amazing, it brings back so much memories. Also, I heard one n00b on youtube talk about Duke in the mirror. First of all, if you remember playing Duke 3D watching yourself in the mirror, you can remember how Duke`s reflection look`s like. They've adapted that in the game as a remembrance. 

REAL Duke 3D Fan Game Score: 10/10

N00b Semi Duke Fan Game Score: 5/10

Nub Novice (never played Duke 3D): 3/10

I am going to upload my 35 min`s of playing Duke Forever on the PC Maxed Out. I am in the processing of editing. I pointed out a lot of spoilers and I never read the strategy guide yet. Everything is obvious if your a real Duke fan.







UPDATE: Now you can watch it here


----------



## hellrazor (Jun 14, 2011)

I was impressed with the glass in the trailer at the Duke Dome - I had the ripper and clipped it so there was a large hole, but most of the window was still intact. Then I just shot it out, but still I don't think I've ever seen a game do that as good as it did.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 14, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> This game is FUCKING amazing! I was watching some of the gameplay part's on Youtube and all these n00b player`s didn't recognize anything lol. When you are in Duke`s weight room you can boost your ego 5 x`s
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! I can't wait to get home to play it!! I was going to stay up last night to play it.. but I knew if i stayed up I wouldn't go to bed.. I'm to old for all nighters .


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 14, 2011)

I played the game most of the weekend, and I have to say I'm extremely disappointed.  And I'm very glad I cancelled my Balls of Steel Edition pre-order.

The controls feel clunky, the "puzzles" are lame, and Duke just doesn't seem as bad ass as when I was younger.  The whole limitting you to 2 guns thing is idiotic for a Duke game, it is freakin' Duke Nukem, he should be a walking arsenal!  Regenerative health is lame, and the whole finding Ego Boosts to get a longer help bar was stupid.  Again, it is Duke Nukem, he should be a total bad as from the beginning.  Plus, it seems to me like the developers spent too much time trying to hide all the little stupid useless things that give a minor laugh the first time, but are put in the game over and over and over again...  They should have spent this time desiging better levels.  The original Duke3D had levels that were open, that you could explore and use a little strategy to play, killing aliens in different ways.  This game has almost totally linear levels, and when you are fighting aliens it is just pray and spray gameplay.

This is definitely not a worthy sucessor to Duke Nukem 3D.


----------



## erocker (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes, this game sucks and that's exactly what I expected. I love this game.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 14, 2011)

Like I said, earlier, its very much like a "B Movie", and even my wife said "Hey, that's familiar!"


Top-notch.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 14, 2011)

well guess im out there then because ive played it and i enjoyed it nothing to declare greatest game over but id give a 7.5/10 its good its fun and thats all that really matters, ive seen far more boring craptastic games get higher scores from mass appeal, Duke Nukem is what it is 

and as far as im concerned drinking beer taking steroids and going fists only against 20 enemies is extremely satisfying, the gameplay was also varied to enough to keep me entertained the entire time, then again i went into this expected a game plauged with performance issues, what i got was a game that runs around 250fps looks good for what it is and made me laugh, overall if Qubit hadnt gifted me the game id have bought it myself anyway, its a game worth playing for me, its more fun then Mass Effect 2 was on PC its also more fun then Gears of War, so in that respect to me its a far better game, for the ppl bitching about 2 weapons and the ego bar, zone out ignore the Hud no joke on hard difficult youll switch weapons often enough that 2 weapon limit dosent matter. Overall not the greatest game but certainly its fun and entirely enjoyable on PC, that said i tried the PS3 version today and it played like shit so i guess the console reviewers arent totally wrong lol.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 14, 2011)

It's not bad, but as mentioned it's nothing groundbreaking. I find it a fun game and nothing more really.


----------



## SaiZo (Jun 14, 2011)

Just got it, runs smooth.. And damn it is fun, even have an RC car when playing that map where you are shrunk!

Now I got to "Vegas in ruins" and just encountered a big freaking boss..


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hope I'm the first to post what comes in the Balls of Steel edition.  

EDIT:  The art book is like 50% nude women, 30% guns, 20% Duke being awesome.  The bust seems well made, it looks pretty sweet.


----------



## kuroikenshi (Jun 14, 2011)

You need to find someone who is good at painting those sculptures and get that bitch painted ASAP!


----------



## qubit (Jun 15, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> EDIT:  The art book is like 50% nude women



Any chance of posting a piccy or two?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 15, 2011)

qubit said:


> Any chance of posting a piccy or two?



Ok.  

EDIT:  I'm not getting out my scanner.


----------



## qubit (Jun 15, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Ok.
> 
> EDIT:  I'm not getting out my scanner.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=42589&stc=1&d=1308097580



Oh god, why didn't I buy the Balls of Steel edition?  

Nice one, thanks.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 15, 2011)

no worries Qubit lol send me a PM later


----------



## qubit (Jun 15, 2011)

SaiZo said:


> Just got it, runs smooth.. And damn it is fun, even have an RC car when playing that map where you are shrunk!
> 
> Now I got to "Vegas in ruins" and just encountered a big freaking boss..



Yeah, it _is_ good, ain't it?  That lousy 62% on the Steam store page doesn't do it justice.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 15, 2011)

Here is my final picture unless I find something hilarious in the game:


----------



## Animalpak (Jun 15, 2011)

Bah i start the campaign with " come get some " difficulty set, now I'm trying to beat octoking the second meeting...

I'm stuck too strong ! Can't beat it !


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 15, 2011)

IGN said:
			
		

> ''He feels like a relic, an ignorant personality that's remained shuttered in a basement while the rest of the industry moved on, that's who Duke is, but what's really disappointing is that nothing creative was done with his stubborn refusal to grow up in a world that has, instead Duke is still an offensive child with no redeeming qualities and for some reason we're supposed to love him for it.''



Dayum IGN bashed the crap out of DNF in their video review.


----------



## alexsubri (Jun 15, 2011)

How do I enter my Gamestop Redeem Code? I tried to access on Steam, but it say's its already in use? Any thread's or idea's?


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 15, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> How do I enter my Gamestop Redeem Code? I tried to access on Steam, but it say's its already in use? Any thread's or idea's?



What's the code for?

On Steam you did you try: Steam> Games > Activate product on steam?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Here is my final picture unless I find something hilarious in the game:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=42590&stc=1&d=1308098511



You're such a brown noser.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 15, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You're such a brown noser.



could you take a break from trolling for 24 hours? I know you're upset the miami heat lost but there's no point taking that out on everyone else.


----------



## xrealm20 (Jun 15, 2011)

Ahh... It's good to play duke again after 10 + years.  Game is great fun so far - only been playing for about a hour, but it's a blast.  The graphics are good enough, but it's Duke, it's supposed to be crude, rough and downright nasty, and I love it!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 15, 2011)

Multiplayer is actually relatively entertaining.  The gameplay needs polishing.  It took me a while to fix the mouse sensitivity and such.


----------



## xrealm20 (Jun 15, 2011)

HAH - so Duke made the 10 o'clock news here in Houston.  Warning parents how horrible the game was.

I just had to laugh..... "And, the game shows picking a woman up over his shoulder and hitting her back side .... "


----------



## AsRock (Jun 15, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> I played the game most of the weekend, and I have to say I'm extremely disappointed.  And I'm very glad I cancelled my Balls of Steel Edition pre-order.
> 
> The controls feel clunky, the "puzzles" are lame, and Duke just doesn't seem as bad ass as when I was younger.  The whole limitting you to 2 guns thing is idiotic for a Duke game, it is freakin' Duke Nukem, he should be a walking arsenal!  Regenerative health is lame, and the whole finding Ego Boosts to get a longer help bar was stupid.  Again, it is Duke Nukem, he should be a total bad as from the beginning.  Plus, it seems to me like the developers spent too much time trying to hide all the little stupid useless things that give a minor laugh the first time, but are put in the game over and over and over again...  They should have spent this time desiging better levels.  The original Duke3D had levels that were open, that you could explore and use a little strategy to play, killing aliens in different ways.  This game has almost totally linear levels, and when you are fighting aliens it is just pray and spray gameplay.
> 
> This is definitely not a worthy sucessor to Duke Nukem 3D.



There is a saying  that dream car when your younger that you should never drive it as it will spoil all those thoughts you had.  For example those who had a picture up of a Lamborghini.  The poster rocked like hell but to use one sucked balls and ended up not being so great after all.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 15, 2011)

LMAO!!! The last time I played this game was on the Nintendo 64!

Bow to the king baby 
running the BALLS OF STEEL EDITION!

Painting the Duke Figurine is going to be fun to say the least lol!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> could you take a break from trolling for 24 hours? I know you're upset the miami heat lost but there's no point taking that out on everyone else.



I'm glad the Heat lost. Miami has the WORST fly-by-night fans in the nation. I wish I was still down there just so I could wear a Mavericks tee. I'm a troll in the real world too.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 15, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm glad the Heat lost. Miami has the WORST fly-by-night fans in the nation. I wish I was still down there just so I could wear a Mavericks tee. I'm a troll in the real world too.


Keep on topic troll!!!!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 15, 2011)

Wish I could have picked up my game yesterday, but had to work on my truck some more, guess I will have to pick it up tonight.



Ninkobwi said:


> could you take a break from trolling for 24 hours? *I know you're upset the miami heat lost* but there's no point taking that out on everyone else.



He was posting fact, not trolling, the bolded section is trolling.


----------



## MadClown (Jun 15, 2011)

As much as a disappointment this game is, I am still enjoying it a bit more than expected.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 15, 2011)

MadClown said:


> As much as a disappointment this game is, I am still enjoying it a bit more than expected.



I don't think it's possible for a game that everyone said would never see shelf life to be a disappointment. Only Duke could crawl out of a grave that big. I just hope it sells well enough even being as mediocre as it is, to warrant a modern Duke done by Gearbox.


----------



## Funtoss (Jun 15, 2011)

I must say i actually enjoy Duke Nukem Forever !! 
despite of the review it got on IGN looool
its still a really fun game!

i haven't played any other duke games and this totally is amazing! especially his one liners .. farrr! so fun!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 15, 2011)

MadClown said:


> As much as a disappointment this game is, I am still enjoying it a bit more than expected.


Being said! you weren't around for the NES 64 version im guessing?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 15, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Wish I could have picked up my game yesterday, but had to work on my truck some more, guess I will have to pick it up tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> He was posting fact, not trolling, the bolded section is trolling.


is that comment about this thread? Now who's trolling

Lets stick to the DNF and nothing else please!


----------



## qubit (Jun 15, 2011)

You wait, DNF is gonna become a cult classic.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 15, 2011)

ontopic, guys! we need funny stuff! i already made a few nice pics!


Spoiler

























When he sees him, Duke quotes "That is one Dead Space Marine!"


----------



## SaiZo (Jun 15, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Here is my final picture unless I find something hilarious in the game:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=42590&stc=1&d=1308098511



Hey, any chance you could take a high-res picture (around 300px) of that bust, with no "hat" and a front shot? I would like to try and "color" it (if it is ok, with you - all credits to you ofcourse).


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 15, 2011)

AsRock said:


> There is a saying  that dream car when your younger that you should never drive it as it will spoil all those thoughts you had.  For example those who had a picture up of a Lamborghini.  The poster rocked like hell but to use one sucked balls and ended up not being so great after all.



Nope, pretty sure if I got to bang liz hurley now it would be better than the thoughts I had of doing her back when. 

The game is a bit like marmite, some love it some hate it. though my view is not nostalgic, for a game in this day in age, duke nukem aside it is not upto today's standards in a lot of ways.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Jun 15, 2011)

Let's take a nostalgic trip back to 2001.

We had the Playstation, Nintendo 64, and were still removing the fetid taste of Windows ME from our mouth.  

Looking back, what still exists today?  Windows xp debuted in late 2001, and it still clings to life.  All other software with the same name as 2001 has gone through multiple revisions since then, and would hardly be recognizable with the new features, UI, and other improvements.  Hardware is a fun joke.  My calculator can best some of the PCs from 2001, and the amount of change in some hardware (video cards specifically) is absolutely absurd.

Duke was originally developed for 2001, and that fact shines through.  Remove the somewhat relevant situational jokes (making fun of Halo, really?), and you've got a standard shooter.

If I were to compare Painkiller to Duke there would be a severe discrepancy.  Painkiller was released several years ago, but features the same brand of insane violence (shrink gun ~= lightning shuriken gun).  Both do what they can graphically, but aren't exactly breaking any records.  Both share the mantle of non-realistic shooters, and are genuinely fun in small doses.  The difference is I keep coming back to Painkiller.  Duke is so dishwater mediocre that it's hard to see coming back in five years, and this is even with the nostalgia blinders pushed firmly onto my face.


~Sigh~

Just escaping development Hell is not enough.  With this poor of a showing I would have a hard time seeing a new (and presumably better due to a coherent vision) game from Gearbox featuring the Duke.  Some times nostalgia poisons our thinking, and those not around with Duke in the day will likely see through the blandness of this game and question what is so special.  Not all of this crap falls to Gearbox, but they will likely take the flack for releasing "an unpolished game" because they couldn't reasonably reconcile design choices from a decade ago with a more modern set of design tools.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 15, 2011)

Looks like the Duke Nukem PR team is pissed at all the crappy reviews:

http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/...to-punish-sites-that-run-negative-reviews.ars



> "Too many went too far with their reviews...we are reviewing who gets games next time and who doesn't based on today's venom," the company tweeted. "Bad scores are fine. Venom filled reviews...that's completely different," another tweet read. Currently, Duke Nukem Forever has a Metacritic score of 49 on the Xbox 360, the format most commonly sent to the press. For a game with such a large marketing budget and name recognition, that's shockingly low.




U Mad Duke Nukem?  

Next time, dont take 12 years to come out with a game that cant compete with the hype and anyother game on the market. 

And, yes I have played the game and it's definately one I would easily like to forget. The idea/concept is there but it's laking in excecution. And again, the linearity of the game makes you feel stupid, the game was made for 18+(with all the boobies) but they put bread crumbs down like your 5. It's just insultingly boring. 

I'd like to see a free play option rather than a multiplayer. One where I can pay to see a dirty movie and pay strippers to shake their tail feathers and then shoot them.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 15, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> is that comment about this thread? Now who's trolling
> 
> Lets stick to the DNF and nothing else please!



Is what comment about this thread? What are you  even talking about? 



SaiZo said:


> Hey, any chance you could take a high-res picture (around 300px) of that bust, with no "hat" and a front shot? I would like to try and "color" it (if it is ok, with you - all credits to you ofcourse).



When I pick my game up tonight I'll snap some pics of it all with my digital camera if they aren't posted up by then. Now I just got to find a place to set the Duke bust...


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 15, 2011)

qubit said:


> You wait, DNF is gonna become a cult classic.



You can dream but that will never happen. You can't take a turd and write Duke Nukem on it and expect it to become a classic.
I'm sure DNF is good for some but it has to be great for everyone to be a classic. ANd for some reason i just can't see DNF as such.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 15, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> You can dream but that will never happen. You can't take a turd and write Duke Nukem on it and expect it to become a classic.
> I'm sure DNF is good for some but it has to be great for everyone to be a classic. ANd for some reason i just can't see DNF as such.



You must not know what a cult classic is. Like people have been saying, compare Duke to a B-Movie, I personally feel since a ton of his one liners are from Ash from Evil Dead / Army of Darkness. Those movies are cult classics, they aren't the best movies out there, they are cheesy, but they are great, and they have a big fan base despite all of that.

Infact, some cult classics become so because they are so bad. You are confusing Classic, and Cult Classic. A "classic" is something everyone (or most) love.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 15, 2011)

Original was and still is a classic. DNF certainly isn't.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 15, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> Original was and still is a classic. DNF certainly isn't.



Theres no argument there, the original was a Classic, because a ton of people loved that game. That still has no bearing on Cult Classic. As I already explained, they are 2 different things.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 15, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> Original was and still is a classic. DNF certainly isn't.



DNF is definitely a cult classic( meaning it may not necessarily be good, but still has a strong and loyal following)


----------



## qubit (Jun 15, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> You can dream but that will never happen. You can't take a turd and write Duke Nukem on it and expect it to become a classic.
> I'm sure DNF is good for some but it has to be great for everyone to be a classic. ANd for some reason i just can't see DNF as such.



1 It's definitely not a turd of a product. tsk

2 A 'classic' yes, everyone has to like it. A '_cult_ classic' like I suggested, only a dedicated band of followers have to like it - and like it passionately.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 15, 2011)

well 3 person TPU Duke Nukem review should go live by tomorrow night.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well 3 person TPU Duke Nukem review should go live by tomorrow night.



I can chip in also. I love this fucking game.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 15, 2011)

then send me a PM later ill give you my email to send your take on Duke to so i have it to reference from.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 16, 2011)

I can't figure out what is going wrong.. For some reason only my crouch button and use button works... I've reconfigured it and reconfigured it.. but nothing seems to fix my problem.. All my other games play fine.. it sux cause i want to play it..


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 16, 2011)

duke has control issues for some ppl just look up duke nukem ctd fix theres a fix it log of ways to get around these issues already


that said anyone bitching about Duke Nukem needs to beat the game first and then check the extra content, the reward for beating the game on hard was well worth it for the unlocks and challenge alone.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 16, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> duke has control issues for some ppl just look up duke nukem ctd fix theres a fix it log of ways to get around these issues already
> 
> 
> that said anyone bitching about Duke Nukem needs to beat the game first and then check the extra content, the reward for beating the game on hard was well worth it for the unlocks and challenge alone.



Thanks! I've found where the user.ini file is located.. I'll post back what i find. Thanks again crazy! 

C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\userdata\<your Steam user id number>\57900\remote\


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 16, 2011)

awesome thanks for this ive now made duke nukem look better by removing there per pixel blur filter


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 16, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> awesome thanks for this ive now made duke nukem look better by removing there per pixel blur filter



No problem  I'm still trying to get my controls to work...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 16, 2011)

360 controller works just fine after some fiddling,

if you have a non 360 controller you need to set DXINPUT = TRUE in the ini file


I also feel it should be mentioned im now doing a playthrough on Insane difficulty aka Damn Im Good lol which i unlocked the first time through.


----------



## Animalpak (Jun 16, 2011)

just finished, I did not expect much. I was not disappointed but just bored to death, I thought there would be more 'interactivity with the girls and the theme of sex. but only in one chapter and does little...sometimes it's fun but limited.

I am a lover of FPS games i played for reasons of passion. 

Definitely not worth 49.90 euros from steam.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 16, 2011)

A receipt from 2001:


----------



## Maelstrom (Jun 16, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> A receipt from 2001:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/iJ9Xu.jpg



One word: Epic


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 16, 2011)

all i know is i found the game enjoyable fun and overall well worth the time spent, review is being written as we speak and im gathering input from various forum members.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 16, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> A receipt from 2001:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/iJ9Xu.jpg



Seen that before, but sad to see he pre-ordered the game 10 years ago, then goes with a basic copy... very sad.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 16, 2011)

if anyone else would like me to look over what they thought about Duke Nukem that means CONSTRUCTIVE info send me a pm, and maybe ill talk about it  trying to gather info from all perspectives to give a good overall representation of Duke Nukem Forever.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 16, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> 360 controller works just fine after some fiddling,
> 
> if you have a non 360 controller you need to set DXINPUT = TRUE in the ini file
> 
> ...



Yea, I've got my logitech controller working using "x360ce vibmod 3.1.4.0". I'm using the stick to move and the mouse to look and shoot. It will work until they get this fixed.. I need sleep.. lol maybe i'll figure it out tomorrow.  Oh and so far the game kicks ass!


----------



## Funtoss (Jun 16, 2011)

Epic pics lol i must clock this game! but i m playing it on hard settings


----------



## pentastar111 (Jun 16, 2011)

I cant get the game to play unless its in windowed mode. 50 bucks down the tubes. It even has 5760X1080 as one of the options. Wont work at those res. I gbet a black screen and crosshairs and that is it.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 16, 2011)

how about ppl stop bitching and use goodle jesus omg game dosent run but i didnt try and fix it herp derp

http://crashfixes.com/2011/06/fixed...rs-freezing-poor-fps-lagging-issues-and-bugs/


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 16, 2011)

Well, high res Balls of Steel Edition pics were asked for, so here they are.


----------



## qubit (Jun 16, 2011)

pentastar111 said:


> I cant get the game to play unless its in windowed mode. 50 bucks down the tubes. It even has 5760X1080 as one of the options. Wont work at those res. I gbet a black screen and crosshairs and that is it.



Install the latest 275.33 driver. I had this and it completely cured it.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 16, 2011)

i can say ive had no frame rate issues with Duke Nukem Forever. game runs mint, frame rate jumps around from 180-350fps


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 16, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Looks like the Duke Nukem PR team is pissed at all the crappy reviews:
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/...to-punish-sites-that-run-negative-reviews.ars
> 
> ...



I literally LOL'ed at that! 

Im going to buy this game, just because its Duke Nukem and hes a legend even if the game is a dissapointment. I liked the demo when i played it at my friends on the xbox


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 16, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> I literally LOL'ed at that!
> 
> Im going to buy this game, just because its Duke Nukem and hes a legend even if the game is a dissapointment. I liked the demo when i played it at my friends on the xbox



If you feel Duke is a Legend, the game won't be a disappointment to you. It's the people who don't respect Duke and his legacy that feel disappointed, or confused on who Duke is. I see many reviews making fun of Dukes jokes, or how he acts like a 90s action star (Arnold/Stallone). But thats exactly what he is suppose to sound like, thats how he is suppose to act, so when I see them say that as bad points about the game, I see them as positives, they just don't get Duke.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 16, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> how about ppl stop bitching and use *goodle* jesus omg game dosent run but i didnt try and fix it herp derp
> 
> http://crashfixes.com/2011/06/fixed...rs-freezing-poor-fps-lagging-issues-and-bugs/



Yes they do.. but i would use google.. i've never heard of "goodle jesus"...   hehehe 

Click the link it's funny! hehehe
Goodle...lol


----------



## Frick (Jun 16, 2011)

I for one agree entirely with this review. This game is retarded.



> There's a feeling among some fans of Duke Nukem that anyone who dares to give a bad review to a Duke title simply doesn't understand what the game is trying to do. We need to relax, goes the argument, relax enough to laugh at the rampant misogyny and hateful stereotypes on display throughout the game. If a review suggests that it's not funny simply to hear someone use dirty words, that's the reviewer's failing, not an issue with the game. Any hint that constant jokes about penis size aren't the height of comedy? The reviewer must not have a sense of humor.
> 
> The fans are wrong. One can laugh at jokes about men and women, and there's nothing wrong with being risque, but Duke is thoughtless, backwards, and belligerent. Duke Nukem Forever is the kind of game where you find a pack of cigarettes whose cover shows a mustached man wearing leather—and they're called "Faggs." At some point, matters of personal taste become simple questions of basic decency.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 16, 2011)

I love how most ppl bashing duke didnt play the game etc. or even try and give it a chance thats what i find funny because to be completely honest its nowhere near as bad as the reviewers out there are saying it is.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 16, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> I love how most ppl bashing duke didnt play the game etc. or even try and give it a chance thats what i find funny because to be completely honest its nowhere near as bad as the reviewers out there are saying it is.



Yea the game is badass to me! DNF is like watching Benny Hill at midnight when you where a kid...   You have to take it for what it is! 

EDIT: Who is going to buy a game about pig aliens taking over the world... and start playing and complain about it not being real enough?.. lol


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 16, 2011)

well eitherway im done waiting on others to send me there thoughts on the game review is almost ready it needs some proof reading and organizing. so once thats taken care of and I grab some nice screen shots from my collection it should be good to go woot.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 16, 2011)

Frick said:


> I for one agree entirely with this review. This game is retarded.



Your review is right, Duke is thoughtless, backwards, and belligerent. He always has been and always will be, the first part of the review sums it up nicely, you don't get it, and the end explains that perfectly, that is who Duke is.


----------



## Frick (Jun 16, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Your review is right, Duke is thoughtless, backwards, and belligerent. He always has been and always will be, the first part of the review sums it up nicely, you don't get it, and the end explains that perfectly, that is who Duke is.



That reviewer also is correct when pointing out that you can be all that Duke is without being so stupid it actually is.

It feels like the developers have taken stuff that seems "Dukeish", overdone it beyond itself and stitched it together. They deepthroated themselves while saying "God we're good at this" and then promptly swallowed.

EDIT: And Duke3D was not a very bad game. It was actually pretty good back then, even if you didn't like the style and humour. This game is not even a very good game.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 16, 2011)

Frick said:


> That reviewer also is correct when pointing out that you can be all that Duke is without being so stupid it actually is.
> 
> It feels like the developers have taken stuff that seems "Dukeish", overdone it beyond itself and stitched it together. They deepthroated themselves while saying "God we're good at this" and then promptly swallowed.
> 
> EDIT: And Duke3D was not a very bad game. It was actually pretty good back then, even if you didn't like the style and humour. This game is not even a very good game.



I mean this with respect but I think its an American thing. Even a generational American thing. Duke from my perspective is awesome. Crappy game but awesome at the same time. Kinda like a cult classic. Most the kids today have never even seen this kinda humor in this post politically correct world. Kids of the 70/80s and before were raised to worship John Wayne and the over the top American bad asses. This is something that a lot of young Americans and most Europeans do not get. Duke is how we all felt like we wanted to be growing up. Not like today where they teach you to feel guilty for everything you had nothing to do with and the "golden rule" is frowned upon.

So yeah Duke isn't groundbreaking. But it is awesome if you have the right frame of mind and are from a bygone era.

People bitching about this game do not understand. Its like they are complaing "Why does this dog lick its balls? Its so disgusting!" While the rest of us are saying "Because thats WTF dogs do!"


----------



## qubit (Jun 16, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I mean this with respect but I think its an American thing. Even a generational American thing. Duke from my perspective is awesome. Crappy game but awesome at the same time. Kinda like a cult classic. Most the kids today have never even seen this kinda humor in this post politically correct world. Kids of the 70/80s and before were raised to worship John Wayne and the over the top American bad asses. This is something that a lot of young Americans and most Europeans do not get. Duke is how we all felt like we wanted to be growing up. Not like today where they teach you to feel guilty for everything you had nothing to do with and the "golden rule" is frowned upon.
> 
> So yeah Duke isn't groundbreaking. But it is awesome if you have the right frame of mind and are from a bygone era.
> 
> People bitching about this game do not understand. Its like they are complaing "Why does this dog lick its balls? Its so disgusting!" While the rest of us are saying "Because thats WTF dogs do!"



Yes - everything.

Why can't the damned reviewers bloody get it?  Here's a 3 /10 for a review of the xbox version. 

There's a few things that bother me about it, but that's more to do with software bugs and a couple of design decisions like checkpoints, not the core gameplay.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 16, 2011)

Mailman gets it. just as I get it. 

leave the politically correct bullshit at the door, and drop the guilty conscience society gave you in the shitter then play Duke Nukem and you will realize that its mediocre and cheesy but oh so fun.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 16, 2011)

I dont think people where totally slamming the game just based on its humour but rather because its not a very good game on a technical level.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 16, 2011)

and again most of them dont actually understand the game was essentialy done in 2007 for christ sake

its been 12 years 12 years blah blah blah Duke Nukem 3d to Duke Nukem Forever is 16 fucking years lolz games story and half its assets were done over 4 years ago lol the game is essentially in terms of tech lvl and graphics around 2006 vintange, its why it looks to be around the same quality as titles graphically and technologically speaking from that time period. Its also why its considered an amazement the game was released.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 16, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I dont think people where totally slamming the game just based on its humour but rather because its not a very good game on a technical level.



people do that far to often now, bash a games graphics even though there are games from the 90's more fun to play then some modern games which are supposed to be good because of the graphics (bottom line - they should stop treating graphics as a benchmark for game quality and just say how much they enjoy playing it), graphics are a bonus, not compulsary


----------



## hellrazor (Jun 16, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> people do that far *too* often now


Sorry, that was bugging me.



Anywho, I'm 20 now and I think I _might_ have played Duke 3D on my dad's PC when I was little (and a Duke Nukem: Time to kill demo for the PS1), so I've never really had too much exposure to Duke Nukem, but I do get the general idea behind him. And I love it.

Why? I think it's from Bart Simpson. People IRL call him a bad role model, mean, egotistical, etc. but they don't realize that that's exactly it. Nobody would like him if he sat down, did his homework, and was a nice little boy. He'd be another average background character: nothing different from the norm; nothing at all exciting, intriguing, or special.

EDIT: lol "Take your tentacles back to Japan, you freak".


----------



## qubit (Jun 16, 2011)

Also, for all of us DNF fans, you can also get the originals:

Duke Nukem 3D: Atomic Edition and Duke Nukem: Manhattan Project DRM-FREE! for $5.99 each at gog.com

I've just bought them.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 16, 2011)

Well.. I usually game on my Q9550 with crossfired 5850 toxic's.. But it's the one that has been giving me problems with Duke.. So, I installed it on my i7 970 @4ghz with an gtx480 and it plays it butter smooth! Keyboard works correctly! everything maxed and my fps is over 200.. hehehe I'm back to kick'n ass and chewing bubble gum.. and i'm all out of gum! 
*
I may try it on my 2500k @4.5ghz with gtx470... It just that it's crunching and folding so smoothly! *


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 16, 2011)

i'll let Gerstmann speak for me 

http://www.giantbomb.com/quick-look-duke-nukem-forever/17-4385/


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 16, 2011)

ill let my review speak for those that actually know what duke is about

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=147541


----------



## pentastar111 (Jun 16, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> how about ppl stop bitching and use goodle jesus omg game dosent run but i didnt try and fix it herp derp
> 
> http://crashfixes.com/2011/06/fixed...rs-freezing-poor-fps-lagging-issues-and-bugs/


 thanks


----------



## Frick (Jun 16, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I mean this with respect but I think its an American thing. Even a generational American thing. Duke from my perspective is awesome. Crappy game but awesome at the same time. Kinda like a cult classic. Most the kids today have never even seen this kinda humor in this post politically correct world. Kids of the 70/80s and before were raised to worship John Wayne and the over the top American bad asses. This is something that a lot of young Americans and most Europeans do not get. Duke is how we all felt like we wanted to be growing up. Not like today where they teach you to feel guilty for everything you had nothing to do with and the "golden rule" is frowned upon.
> 
> So yeah Duke isn't groundbreaking. But it is awesome if you have the right frame of mind and are from a bygone era.



I agree to all of this, but DNF zoomed past all this and hit a brick wall. If it was Good Ol' Macho Duke it would be alright, but IMO this isn't it. Duke is a great charachter, but this game did it all wrong.

And now I'm out.


----------



## qubit (Jun 16, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> how about ppl stop bitching and use goodle jesus omg game dosent run but i didnt try and fix it herp derp
> 
> http://crashfixes.com/2011/06/fixed...rs-freezing-poor-fps-lagging-issues-and-bugs/



That's helpful. It looks like reinstalling the driver and possibly using a driver cleaner might fix the low FPS problems.


----------



## WarhammerTX (Jun 16, 2011)

Anyone that does not like the game feel free to sell me your copy


----------



## qubit (Jun 16, 2011)

WarhammerTX said:


> Anyone that does not like the game feel free to sell me your copy



Hah! That's the catch with Steam: you can't. Our rights to resell our games have been violated. Thankyou Steam DRM.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 17, 2011)

but anyone here would be unlikely to sell it to you except maybe newtekie or 1 other lol


----------



## WarhammerTX (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah I cant stand steam they are pretty cheap on egay already


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 17, 2011)

Took some good screenshots today.



Spoiler
































Honestly, I don't understand whats so different about Duke, or what some thing he's more over the top than he was before. He talks now and then, but most of the entertaining things I see are happening in the enviroment, like all of these screenshots show. I was busting a gut when I seen these things, so easy to give them great titles too, like the Pinball game is titled "Pin...Balls Balls Balls BALLS OF STEEL!!!"



qubit said:


> Hah! That's the catch with Steam: you can't. Our rights to resell our games have been violated. Thankyou Steam DRM.



Don't buy it new. Most of the games I have bought were under $10, games like Metro 2033, Bioshock 1 + 2, Warhammer 2, some great games. At those prices, not even a point in selling, if I buy a console game for that I don't resell because the price to ship it out is almost what it cost me to buy.


----------



## qubit (Jun 17, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Don't buy it new. Most of the games I have bought were under $10, games like Metro 2033, Bioshock 1 + 2, Warhammer 2, some great games. At those prices, not even a point in selling, if I buy a console game for that I don't resell because the price to ship it out is almost what it cost me to buy.



Steam ensures that you can _only_ buy it new. Once you activate that code in the box, it's associated with your account for life and there's no way to run it without activation... unless you crack it of course, but that's not what we're talking about here.

Nice screenshots BTW. 

EDIT: Oh duh! < facepalm> I've just got what you meant - to get it on special offer. Yes, many, many games I do. It's almost 2:30am here and I must get my sleepies and a break from being awesome!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 17, 2011)

qubit said:


> Steam ensures that you can _only_ buy it new. Once you activate that code in the box, it's associated with your account for life and there's no way to run it without activation... unless you crack it of course, but that's not what we're talking about here.
> 
> Nice screenshots BTW.



I mean don't buy it when it is released. PC is a market that doesn't really take kindly to used games, with cd keys and registering. Not many places I can get many of the amazing titles I own on Steam, for the same price. Only issue is if you buy a game right when it releases, so make sure to purchase what you plan to keep. The deals on Steam (75%, 66%, 50% off) far outweigh reselling my games to me, I've saved so much money.

And ty, this games hilarious.


----------



## qubit (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes, of course, I was editing my post when you posted, lol.

Yeah, I like it too. I'm reading bad review after bad review and while they can be right on some of the technical points, they just don't _get_ the game. I find myself reading the reviews in protest and a shake of the head more than anything else.

The thing is, it still _works_ despite various issues, some of which I've pointed out in my own mini tech review.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 17, 2011)

"Armor is for Pussies!" I wonder if that dialog came before or after they decided to use the regenerating health and 2 weapon mechanics from Halo lol


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 17, 2011)

nah games more like gears of war then halo.... i mean hell look at the story, the weaponry etc and tell me DNF isnt gears of war with rude crude humor  its why i said its a copy paste unreal engine shooter


----------



## pentastar111 (Jun 17, 2011)

qubit said:


> That's helpful. It looks like reinstalling the driver and possibly using a driver cleaner might fix the low FPS problems.


 The newest drivers cleared all of my problems...


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 17, 2011)

Duke Nukem Forever hit me with bad nostalgia because it's not the Duke Nukem I remember at all. 3D Realms really took his character over the top in all the wrong ways. Duke is the uncle you had hero worship for growing up but then you realize he is actually a dick who isn't funny at all and maybe even pity. Last Action Hero with Arnold Schwarzenegger is what Duke Nukem should of been.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 17, 2011)

meh i enjoyed it a bit vulgar but again my review points that out 6.5/10 its above average, just not what i expected   just no where NEAR as bad the reviews sayings is utter shit and a 2 out of 10 and what not lol but i feel the game itself is worth it for no other reason then beating it unlocks concept art and screenshots from the first build of Duke Nukem straight through to today. every step of the way even a time line of events etc. The game kinda has everyone in it to explain why it is the way it is once you beat it of course most people overlooked it.


----------



## qubit (Jun 17, 2011)

Handy site: www.dukenukemforevercheats.net


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jun 17, 2011)

It actually is a decent game , and for some reason .... im not a fanboy ,but i did played DN3D a lot back in the days ... im just experienced with 90' games and i seem to like it, i like the adventure aspect of it too.

The game's fine as content, gameplay ... but a bit modernized.


however the dedicated server appears to be useless. no editor and modding tools yet


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Th2z0xT-X5s&feature=player_embedded


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 17, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Duke Nukem Forever hit me with bad nostalgia because it's not the Duke Nukem I remember at all. 3D Realms really took his character over the top in all the wrong ways. Duke is the uncle you had hero worship for growing up but then you realize he is actually a dick who isn't funny at all and maybe even pity. Last Action Hero with Arnold Schwarzenegger is what Duke Nukem should of been.



Apparently you never had a twin fantacy.........or have you?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 17, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Apparently you never had a twin fantacy.........or have you?



Here let me fix that for you, "Apparently you never had a twin fanta*s*y.........or have you?". See what i did there?..hehehe I see ppl doing this all the time.... It irritates me to no end... lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 17, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Here let me fix that for you, "Apparently you never had a twin fanta*s*y.........or have you?". See what i did there?..hehehe I see ppl doing this all the time.... It irritates me to no end... lol



Spell check on here sucks.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 17, 2011)

You fixed his typo, but see what I did there doesn't work for that situation.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 17, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You fixed his typo, but see what I did there doesn't work for that situation.



 <-- see what i did there? 

EDIT: Back on track..  I love this game! I've been walking around the office telling people to blow it out there ass! lol and watch them look at me and say what?... I respond, "are they mowing the grass?"..lol


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 17, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Duke Nukem Forever hit me with bad nostalgia because it's not the Duke Nukem I remember at all. 3D Realms really took his character over the top in all the wrong ways. Duke is the uncle you had hero worship for growing up but then you realize he is actually a dick who isn't funny at all and maybe even pity. Last Action Hero with Arnold Schwarzenegger is what Duke Nukem should of been.



Schwarzenegger as Last Action Hero does not come even close to Duke! The Things that Duke does, are much more dangerous and freaked out!


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 17, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCVc5TaPpe8


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 17, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCVc5TaPpe8



Thats not Duke.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 17, 2011)

Duke Nukem got nothing on Jack Slater lol


----------



## qubit (Jun 17, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Duke Nukem got nothing on Jack *Bauer* lol



There, fixed.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 17, 2011)

qubit said:


> There, fixed.



Nice! I seen what you done there!


----------



## qubit (Jun 17, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Nice! I seen what you done there!



Yeah man, nothing can top Bauer. 

I've seriously enjoyed every single episode of all 8 seasons, plus the bonus episodes. I can't say that about any other series I've watched. Ever. Not even any version of Star Trek or SG-1.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 17, 2011)

qubit said:


> Yeah man, nothing can top Bauer.
> 
> I've seriously enjoyed every single episode of all 8 seasons, plus the bonus episodes. I can't say that about any other series I've watched. Ever. Not even any version of Star Trek or SG-1.



I've not watched one yet.. but I'm going too! Netflix kicks ass! I been watching rescue me and modern family. Next up 24!


----------



## qubit (Jun 17, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> I've not watched one yet.. but I'm going too! Netflix kicks ass! I been watching rescue me and modern family. Next up 24!



Oh yeah, you'll love it. You'll be forever watching "just _one_ more episode..." and wasting your days glued to the TV. Oh and it's got some hot chicks.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 17, 2011)

qubit said:


> Oh yeah, you'll love it. You'll be forever watching "just _one_ more episode..." and wasting your days glued to the TV. Oh and it's got some hot chicks.



Hot chicks kickass!  Oh shit did you hear id is going to remake quake! I can't wait for that!


----------



## qubit (Jun 17, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Hot chicks kickass!  *Oh shit did you hear id is going to remake quake! I can't wait for that!*



That I'd like to see.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 17, 2011)

qubit said:


> Yeah man, nothing can top Bauer.
> 
> I've seriously enjoyed every single episode of all 8 seasons, plus the bonus episodes. I can't say that about any other series I've watched. Ever. Not even any version of Star Trek or SG-1.


----------



## hellrazor (Jun 17, 2011)

They're not remaking it, they're making Quake V more in the spirit of Quake 1.


----------



## qubit (Jun 17, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> http://i54.tinypic.com/15xlkkz.jpg



www.stargate-fusion.com is all in French! 

I know he's a sarcy bugger, but I'm not sure of the context that Richard Dean Anderson is holding that plate though. 

Anyway, enough off topic, or the mods will moderate.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 17, 2011)

qubit said:


> www.stargate-fusion.com is all in French!
> 
> I know he's a sarcy bugger, but I'm not sure of the context that Richard Dean Anderson is holding that plate though.
> 
> Anyway, enough off topic, or the mods will moderate.



O'Neill and Teal'c are stuck in a time loop. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRJaw43QkaU

YES SIR


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 17, 2011)

hellrazor said:


> They're not remaking it, they're making Quake V more in the spirit of Quake 1.



quote from bluesNews. Read it here.
His comments indicate that if this comes to pass, their leaning is towards a reboot of the Cthulhu-style mash-up of the first game, rather than the Strogg-oriented sequels. "We went from the Quake 2 and the Quake 4 Strogg universe. We are at least tossing around the possibilities of going back to the bizarre, mixed up Cthulhu-ish Quake 1 world and rebooting that direction," he tells them. "We think that would be a more interesting direction than doing more Strogg stuff after Quake 4.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 17, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Hot chicks kickass!  Oh shit did you hear id is going to remake quake! I can't wait for that!



Link.....NOW.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 17, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Link.....NOW.



Here

EDIT: Well it's a reboot.. so.. it should be good either way.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 18, 2011)

I could see a reboot like Halo with Quake mythology and rail guns. multiplayer with quake wars mechanics.


----------



## qubit (Jun 18, 2011)

For Duke Nukem classic fans I've just started The Duke Nukem Classic thread: Hail to the King baby!


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jun 18, 2011)

I was liking the game until I stopped moving when I was in the elevator....tried everything they told me to with the steam overlay etc and can't move cant go into the main menu etc. I hate this game now


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 18, 2011)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> I was liking the game until I stopped moving when I was in the elevator....tried everything they told me to with the steam overlay etc and can't move cant go into the main menu etc. I hate this game now



better hate steam, without it, the game works flawless


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jun 18, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> better hate steam, without it, the game works flawless



not using it with steam

tried it WITH and without steam

atm the game is unplayable and I just wasted money  hope you guys are enjoying it!


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Jun 18, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Duke Nukem Forever hit me with bad nostalgia because it's not the Duke Nukem I remember at all. 3D Realms really took his character over the top in all the wrong ways. Duke is the uncle you had hero worship for growing up but then you realize he is actually a dick who isn't funny at all and maybe even pity. Last Action Hero with Arnold Schwarzenegger is what Duke Nukem should of been.



It's a parody of Duke Nukem 3D. Ironic, but true.


----------



## Drone (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't give a fuck about reviews and ranks but it's sad that DNF wasn't received well.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 18, 2011)

Duke Nukem was a product of it's time.


----------



## qubit (Jun 21, 2011)

*Fixing long level load times*

For those of you running Kaspersky Internet Security 2011, you might find that the level load times annoyingly get longer and longer, like 40-60 seconds, instead of 5 seconds. In fact, it's never 5 seconds, but starts at around 10-15 seconds.

Good news, theres an easy fix. 

Just set Kaspersky to stop monitoring the application. Even though it's in the trusted group, this still slows it down massively.

Do the following:

- Double click the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 icon to open the application interface
- Click Settings at the top right
- Click Application Control from the list on the left
- Click the Applications... button
- Find the GEARBOX SOFTWARE folder and click the + on it's left to open it (it should be in the trusted group. If it's not, move it there)
- Double click DUKEFOREVER.EXE
- Click the Exclusions tab
- Check 'Do not monitor application activity'. Leave the others alone
- Click OK
- Close all Kaspersky windows

Load times will now be around 5 seconds.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 21, 2011)

Mine have been 5 seconds since day one.


----------



## qubit (Jun 21, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Mine have been 5 seconds since day one.



But are you running Kaspersky?


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 22, 2011)

Loading times have been very fast for me even though im not running Kaspersky, i do have Avast constantly monitoring in the background.

Didn't know DNF has an issue with Kaspersky.


----------



## qubit (Jun 22, 2011)

*Microwave rat!*



CDdude55 said:


> Loading times have been very fast for me even though im not running Kaspersky, i do have Avast constantly monitoring in the background.
> 
> Didn't know DNF has an issue with Kaspersky.



Yeah, I didn't realize it until a few days, either.

Kaspersky is excellent, but it can be a bit of a rottweiller at times and needs holding back.  Technically, I shouldn't disable app monitoring for DNF to keep security at maximum, but jeez, one has to balance the cost-benefit equation, lol.

EDIT:










The rat part starts at about 50 seconds.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 22, 2011)

my verdict
is duke nukem forever entertaining: yes 
is it a good game : no
would I like moar duke : yell yea baby


----------



## qubit (Jun 26, 2011)

Just checked the Steam top sellers list and it's good to see that DNF is still at number 11, despite getting such unreasonably bad reviews. I guess the buying public isn't so swayed by dodgy reviews, then.

This can only bode well for a killer sequel! 

www.steampowered.com


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 27, 2011)

DNF is just good ol fun, not a great game, but people are enjoying it, and you can see that. It's love or hate and I know of a lot of people having a blast playing it.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jun 27, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> http://i54.tinypic.com/15xlkkz.jpg



that was probably one of the funnies episodes ever, i laughed hard

damn i hate MGM and Scifi , their business is crap that's why they cancelled, they only broadcast in usa , they didn't see the worldwide audience - too bad.


----------



## Funtoss (Jun 27, 2011)

lol i like it how this game has small puzzles  
makes you think a bit


----------



## qubit (Jun 27, 2011)

All Duke Nukem merch 20% off today only!

Just stick in coupon code *DUKE4EVER* at the checkout.

http://shop.gearboxsoftware.com/duke-nukem-forever


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jun 27, 2011)

By the way

Info surfaced that Triptych (the devs that make it happen after 3DR and before gearbox) actually cut the game in half.

DLC 3 will have 15 levels for singleplayer.

one DLC is interesting, pwns parody at call of duty again, but im not sure if good or bad way ... you guessed it , new weapon called "noobtube" is also coming

noobtubes were famous Grenade Launchers in Call Of Duty 4, it's the PC gaming commnity that made this name as most of the servers disallowed grenade launchers.


----------



## qubit (Jul 3, 2011)

*Where's Duke? Ash uses her feminine charms to find the king*

Or, "Is this the place for the free BJ's?" This video is hilarious!

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/gearbox-software-hawp/716947


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 5, 2011)

Really sucked the game was kinda crappy, even though I enjoyed it, I am glad that Gamestop honored my 7 year old pre-order that I payed 37 dollars for, it's not a 60 dollar game but at 37 dollars I feel it was a solid investment even if  it didn't gain any interest () while I waited for it to come out.


----------



## qubit (Jul 9, 2011)

DNF is currently half price in the summer sale direct from Steam! Now just £15 for about a day.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/57900


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 18, 2011)

Playing the game now.

I found there was too much loading and the more powerful guns seem really useless.
The graphics seem old gen.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 18, 2011)

The game feels severely unfinished(not surprising), and while i do love it because it's essentially a great collectors item for any Duke fan, the overall jist of the game is fairly horrendous, with average/seen it before type gameplay, out of date visuals(i think that since they didn't have much time to overhaul the visuals, they instead through a crap ton of bloom over top of it to mask the 2005 looking type visual design) 

Good novelty item, but otherwise i'd wait till it hits the bargain bin.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 18, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> The game feels severely unfinished(not surprising), and while i do love it because it's essentially a great collectors item for any Duke fan, the overall jist of the game is fairly horrendous, with average/seen it before type gameplay, out of date visuals(i think that since they didn't have much time to overhaul the visuals, they instead through a crap ton of bloom over top of it to mask the 2005 looking type visual design)
> 
> Good novelty item, but otherwise i'd wait till it hits the bargain bin.



Fairly accurate, for any Duke fan, it's a great buy. Anyone else should wait till it's at a much lower cost.


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 19, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> out of date visuals(i think that since they didn't have much time to overhaul the visuals, they instead through a crap ton of bloom over top of it to mask the 2005 looking type visual design)



Exactly what I thought when I first saw it.
I was thinking, the graphics definitely aren't 2K.
Although I did see areas like certain lighting and water which did look like they were done by 2k.


Hopefully the next Duke Nukem will kick ass since it will be just 2K working on it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 19, 2011)

Widjaja said:


> Hopefully the next Duke Nukem will kick ass since it will be just 2K working on it.



I'm sure it will, this was a release for the Duke fans, and for all the doubters that said this game would never see the light. They seem to be backing it pretty well, I see lots of posts from the devs on facebook putting up times they will be playing multiplayer. So to see a title that isn't out dated numerous times by the time it's finished will be great, till then I will enjoy DNF and only the kind of humor that Duke can bring to the table. It may not be a great game, but there isn't another place you can get that kind of humor (unless you watch Evil Dead / Army of Darkness).


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 19, 2011)

well i do believe iv already mentioned that almost all work for the game was done in 2006-2007 with the console in mind, so yea the game was in limbo for nearly 3-4 years so for those still hammer on the graphics of course it looks like its a 2005 -2006 game thats the hardware it was originally targeted for, and ment for lol,  but yea could have been better, still for a fan it was worth it game was genuinely fun for me so ill take shitty visuals and fun factor


----------



## qubit (Jul 19, 2011)

It's funny, but if you look carefully at the fine details of the game, you can see that there has actually been a lot of thought that's gone into it and it _is_ good, especially all the un-PC stuff and dodgy jokes. Yet, they somehow made it feel like it was rushed to market. But what the hell? After more than a decade in limbo, what did it matter if it waited another few months for it to be really polished up?

There's several weak points in it and it could do with some patching, as I described in my tech review of it, but the two that come to mind right now are the unrealistic character animations and piss-poor vehicle control. Come on! The tech is there now to do it right, why waste it?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 19, 2011)

qubit said:


> It's funny, but if you look carefully at the fine details of the game, you can see that there has actually been a lot of thought that's gone into it and it _is_ good, especially all the un-PC stuff and dodgy jokes. Yet, they somehow made it feel like it was rushed to market. But what the hell? After more than a decade in limbo, what did it matter if it waited another few months for it to be really polished up?
> 
> There's several weak points in it and it could do with some patching, as I described in my tech review of it, but the two that come to mind right now are the unrealistic character animations and piss-poor vehicle control. Come on! The tech is there now to do it right, why waste it?



It wasn't going to get polished in a week or a few months. It needed to be stripped down and put back together, it's just an old game. So we got what we got, don't think they wanted to risk waiting another year or 2 to remake the game (for probably the 5th time), or spend the money to do so, so they polished up what they had and gave us Duke fans what they could. And since despite it being an old game, if people actually showed interest (which they did), that probably was the decider on a future Duke. With DNF, there would probably never be a shot for another Duke title.


----------



## qubit (Jul 19, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> It wasn't going to get polished in a week or a few months. It needed to be stripped down and put back together, it's just an old game. So we got what we got, don't think they wanted to risk waiting another year or 2 to remake the game (for probably the 5th time), or spend the money to do so, so they polished up what they had and gave us Duke fans what they could. And since despite it being an old game, if people actually showed interest (which they did), that probably was the decider on a future Duke. With DNF, there would probably never be a shot for another Duke title.



Hmmm, that sounds reasonable. Waiting another two years would certainly have been a no-no. However, I'm not just thinking of its datedness, but the fact it has annoying bugs and quirks that really shouldn't be there. Here's my review if you want to have a look:

www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2315143&postcount=3

Finally, I'm really glad that it's had enough sales to interest 2k in making a follow-up. I'm sure it will have all these niggles ironed out.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah, what I said is basically how I look at it. DNF entertains me, it's not great, but it is fun. And buy purchasing it I helped pave the way for a true Duke, which makes me happy.


----------



## erek (Jul 19, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Oh god, that bust is so claiming a spot right next to my GWB bobblehead on my desk!



what about your Fallout 3 collector's edition Bobblehead?


----------



## xenocide (Jul 19, 2011)

Friend of mine mentioned there were some interviews done with the former Take Two staff, and a lot of them attributed the very long delays to the head of the project (not sure his name) wanting to continually add new tech to the game and continually improve it rather than just finish it.  From what I played of the game (not much) it's just not that great.  I played the older DN games years ago, and they were pretty fun, but this game was just mediocre.

I think 2K Games just wanted Gearbox to get the game functional so they could push it out the door and make *some* money on it.  If Gearbox actually took the time to strip it down and refine the game over the course of say, a year, I guarantee it would have been fantastic.


----------



## KainXS (Jul 19, 2011)

bought it on a steam sale a couple days ago, its a half decent game, only reason i bought it was to see how it turned out, wasn't expecting much but some parts were fun at least, hopefully the next would be better


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 19, 2011)

xenocide said:


> I think 2K Games just wanted Gearbox to get the game functional so they could push it out the door and make some money on it. If Gearbox actually took the time to strip it down and refine the game over the course of say, a year, I guarantee it would have been fantastic.



Unfortunately that's always going to be a factor.

Something I noticed is most games which have a reputation for being cool get released crappy or buggy because it doesn't really matter.

People are still going to buy it anyway.

EA are the worst bar none.

Need for Speed series, Shift 2, The Sims series....various other games under their label.


----------



## qubit (Jul 19, 2011)

*DNF performance analysis!*



> It took more than a decade to complete, but the long-awaited sequel to Duke Nukem 3D has finally arrived. We take a look at the performance of Duke Nukem Forever to see how much horsepower it takes to get this iconic character back in action on your PC.
> 
> Once in a while a game comes along that brings something fresh to the medium. And of these, only a handful resonate so well that everything else is held to a higher standard. For example, Far Cry showed us what a graphically-stunning sandbox shooter could be. The original Half-Life set a new benchmark for storytelling interwoven with game play. Doom opened our eyes to the first-person shooter experience.
> 
> ...



Read all about it here:

www.tomshardware.co.uk/duke-nukem-forever,review-32234.html


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Jul 19, 2011)

Duke said it best (and I'll be the 10 millionth person to repeat it).  "(Was the game any good?) It better be after 12 f***ing years."

This was a sad sad game that reeked of trying to rush it out the door.  It needed another 6 months to be worth anything.  The textures were bland for 5 years ago, the game was cloned from the biggest shooters of the last decade, and the stupid jokes are at best fodder for ten year olds.

Hopefully the followup only needs a couple of years, and is better than the average blandness.  Sorry Duke, but maybe Yahtzee from the Escapist was right.  12 years of expectations were something you could never live up to....


----------



## erek (Jul 19, 2011)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> Duke said it best (and I'll be the 10 millionth person to repeat it).  "(Was the game any good?) It better be after 12 f***ing years."
> 
> This was a sad sad game that reeked of trying to rush it out the door.  It needed another 6 months to be worth anything.  The textures were bland for 5 years ago, the game was cloned from the biggest shooters of the last decade, and the stupid jokes are at best fodder for ten year olds.
> 
> Hopefully the followup only needs a couple of years, and is better than the average blandness.  Sorry Duke, but maybe Yahtzee from the Escapist was right.  12 years of expectations were something you could never live up to....



followup? there's going to be a followup after this?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 19, 2011)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> Sorry Duke, but maybe Yahtzee from the Escapist was right.  12 years of expectations were something you could never live up to....



I agree, I really don't think there was any way the game could have translated well.


----------



## qubit (Jul 19, 2011)

Ok, in my tech review of DNF, I pointed out the weird, annoying, inconsistent frame rate drops I saw in this game.

While I still think this is a glitch, perhaps the CPU scaling graph from that Tom's article on DNF can partially explain it?


----------



## qubit (Jul 20, 2011)

*Metacritic gone!*

The Metacritic rating has been pulled from the Steam store page: http://store.steampowered.com/app/57900

That seems a bit cheap to me. :shadedshu Looking at the Metacritic website, it's still stuck at 54%, which is where it was a while ago.

They really should put it back.

EDIT: just checked and it's back again. You can all breath a sigh of relief now.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jul 21, 2011)

It certainly didn't do my expectations. Kind of griefd caring about it for a year, makes me look stupid.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 21, 2011)

RuskiSnajper said:


> It certainly didn't do my expectations. Kind of griefd caring about it for a year, makes me look stupid.



Theres the problem, you expected it to be great. The game started development almost 1.5 decades ago. Got to use reason, if you expected it to have jaw dropping graphics and fresh gameplay other games haven't show, you were dreaming. If you went into it expecting and average shooter with dated graphics, then moments like throwing trophies at alien faces makes you giggle and happy. Got to be a realist, don't build up something thats been in development for that long.


----------



## happita (Jul 21, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Got to be a realist, don't build up something thats been in development for that long.



Should also say that for Bulldozer....whoops....
WHO SAID THAT?!?!


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'd rather buy a box of shit compared to ever playing this game.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Jul 21, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Theres the problem, you expected it to be great. The game started development almost 1.5 decades ago. Got to use reason, if you expected it to have jaw dropping graphics and fresh gameplay other games haven't show, you were dreaming. If you went into it expecting and average shooter with dated graphics, then moments like throwing trophies at alien faces makes you giggle and happy. Got to be a realist, don't build up something thats been in development for that long.



There's a difference between expecting a golden disc that sings like a choir of angels when you open the case, and expecting something passable.  As you wait, the anticipation blurs the lines, but expecting something passable rather then concentrated fail is not unreasonable.

I laughed when I read people were buying the balls of steel edition.  I snickered when the first reviews came in, and were as bad as I assumed.  I started to pity the game when the reviews started to get nasty.  I remained hopeful that anticipation was distorting perspective.  Then I played the game...

Duke Nukem isn't being unfairly criticized.  Considering the manpower, money, and time that went into this it should have been like two Crysis ninjas taped together to form one giant Crysis ninja (it is a bit far to go for a Venture Bros. reference).  What we got was slightly more vile than dish water, and infinitely less polished than Duke 3d.  

Fallout 3 has better graphics, a larger world, just as much gunplay, and never made the news question if gamers were all adolescent morons.  That from a series that was resurrected, developed, launched, and had a sequel on the market in the time that it took Duke to cross the finish line once.  I call shenanigans, and no amount of denial will make this game less of a disappointment.


----------



## qubit (Jul 21, 2011)

Ray_Rogers2109 said:


> I'd rather buy a box of shit compared to ever playing this game.



I don't like you any more.


----------



## happita (Jul 21, 2011)

Ray_Rogers2109 said:


> I'd rather buy a box of shit compared to ever playing this game.



People who avoid this game because of how some websites reviewed DNF, just means they are close-minded and are not prone to experiencing new things. I would try most games before making up my mind about them rather than believing someone else's opinion of it.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jul 21, 2011)

happita said:


> People who avoid this game because of how some websites reviewed DNF, just means they are close-minded and are not prone to experiencing new things. I would try most games before making up my mind about them rather than believing someone else's opinion of it.



Nah, I was waiting too damn long since 1999 when the game was announced. I lost interest and even know, no thanks. I didn't even read any fucking reviews for this title anyway which means I also very much don't give an absolute fuck.
There could've been several Duke Nukem games in the meantime. They've had their chance and for me their window has long since gone.
It'll be a waste of time to even torrent it.


----------



## qubit (Jul 21, 2011)

Ray_Rogers2109 said:


> Nah, I was waiting too damn long since 1999 when the game was announced. I lost interest and even know, no thanks. I didn't even read any fucking reviews for this title anyway which means I also very much don't give an absolute fuck.
> There could've been several Duke Nukem games in the meantime. They've had their chance and for me their window has long since gone.
> It'll be a waste of time to even torrent it.



Awe dude, you sound really bitter and twisted over the long wait. There's no need for that, Just enjoy the game and be done with it! 

It's a good game, despite a few flaws. Here, read crazy's and my reviews on TPU:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=147541


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jul 21, 2011)

qubit said:


> Awe dude, you sound really bitter and twisted over the long wait. There's no need for that, Just enjoy the game and be done with it!
> 
> It's a good game, despite a few flaws. Here, read crazy's and my reviews on TPU:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=147541



Waited too long, not interested and I'd rather buy other games.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 22, 2011)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> There's a difference between expecting a golden disc that sings like a choir of angels when you open the case, and expecting something passable.  As you wait, the anticipation blurs the lines, but expecting something passable rather then concentrated fail is not unreasonable.
> 
> I laughed when I read people were buying the balls of steel edition.  I snickered when the first reviews came in, and were as bad as I assumed.  I started to pity the game when the reviews started to get nasty.  I remained hopeful that anticipation was distorting perspective.  Then I played the game...
> 
> ...



DNF is passable, you can laugh at BSE owners, but being one myself, I'm glad I bought it. I personally felt I had to have my hands on a sexy BSE, after all it is the longest a game has ever been in production and successfully hit the market, it's a part of videogame history.

As far as it being unfairly critsized, I wouldn't say it has been. 3DRealms fucked it up, they put their scope far too large, to say "this game was in developement so long it should be the best game ever x50" doesn't make much sense. the longer a game sits in dev the better chance it has to be utter crap, it will just be out dated by the time it releases. Which is what it is, it's a shooter of 5 - 6 years ago. But if you are sitting there buying a DN, you better damn well be buying it to play Duke, thats what I bought it for. There isn't another main character like him, and I enjoy playing him.

As far as looking worse than FO3, I would have to say that is completely wrong. FO3 has horrible player models, horrible animations (hold forward and strafe then zoom out) that animation isn't even in the game, hasn't been since Oblivion. To compare Duke to the Gamebryo games is fitting though, as those games release buggy as hell, with missing animations, and the community polishes them and makes them look great. Hopefully DNF mods are possible, if not thats fine. I will enjoy my DNF, I will laugh, and I will most likely buy the next one.




Ray_Rogers2109 said:


> Waited too long, not interested and I'd rather buy other games.



Were you stuck in a feverishly anticipated state for 10 years then got exhausted?


----------



## rampage (Jul 22, 2011)

after reading a bit of this thread im glad i did not buy the game, insted i walked into a local game shop who had a sale on, and after a few minuites of looking around i realised they had the manuals in there game boxes, 1 photo on the phone later and i was out of there,  steam later thanked me for my purchase.  

i did say to the worker in the shop do they realise they have the manuals/ cd keys still in the box's, he just game me a blank look.   oh well


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 22, 2011)

i thought the game was good, by no way brilliant graphicly but still fun to play. I was engrosed enough to want to see it through. I havent played any other duke nukem games so not exactly a hardcore fan fun still found it a fun game to play. Not worth the 30 quid tag news games cost but with a sale on or buying used it'd be worth it.


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 23, 2011)

Installed a different GPU for testing in my system and did somethng whichh messed up the OS.
Resolved the issue then find Duke Nukem Forever is taking forever to load each level.

AMD DCO for some reason started causing the game to take really long load times.

What's strange is, Duke Nukem installer also installs AMD DCO on Intel based systems and any which have a dual core Intel gets affected big time.


----------



## happita (Jul 23, 2011)

Widjaja said:


> Installed a different GPU for testing in my system and did somethng whichh messed up the OS.
> Resolved the issue then find Duke Nukem Forever is taking forever to load each level.
> 
> AMD DCO for some reason started causing the game to take really long load times.
> ...



That actually happened to me a few times, but it's few and far in between. Actually when I start loading my first saved game it takes a little bit, but when I die and load from that same save, it loads within 10 seconds. Weird problem indeed.


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 23, 2011)

happita said:


> That actually happened to me a few times, but it's few and far in between. Actually when I start loading my first saved game it takes a little bit, but when I die and load from that same save, it loads within 10 seconds. Weird problem indeed.



I think I have resolved it.
I uninstalled AMD drivers and AMD DCO rebooted, reinstalled both again.
No problems now.

My system had been acting a bit weird after I installed an HD4670 for testing purposes then reinstalling the HD4850.

Resolved the issues now though.
How the AMD drivers had become borked IDK.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Jul 23, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> As far as looking worse than FO3, I would have to say that is completely wrong. FO3 has horrible player models, horrible animations (hold forward and strafe then zoom out) that animation isn't even in the game, hasn't been since Oblivion. To compare Duke to the Gamebryo games is fitting though, as those games release buggy as hell, with missing animations, and the community polishes them and makes them look great. Hopefully DNF mods are possible, if not thats fine. I will enjoy my DNF, I will laugh, and I will most likely buy the next one.



I understand Fallout 3 was ugly on the character side.  I chose it to compare to DNF for two reasons.  It was released unpolished, very much like Duke, and it was from a series that was resurrected after its original devs went the way of the dodo bird,

Community mods were a big part of Fallout 3 (the nexus website is still big to this day).  If the community can do the same for Duke I will eat my words gladly.  As it stands, you'd have to get some very motivated people together...

I don't assume long development means better games.  Click through the extras on the DNF disc, and you are privy to the clusterf**k that was the DNF development cycle.  What I am saying is the same amount of resources poured into this game could have made several other amazing games.  Each new dev., radical storyline departure, and jarring tone change indicate the cutting and splicing Gear Box had to do.  I have nothing but respect for them pulling out an average shooter from this unholy abomination of code.

Passable is a very elastic term.  DNF was a passable shooter, but a failure as a whole package.  The jokes almost all fell flat on their faces for anyone older than 10 (though I did laugh at a few), the two weapon limit is very not Duke, the graphics vary from polygonal mess to adequate, and the multiplayer is a tacked on joke.  Is it passable, I think it is assuming you heed a few caveats.  Is it a game for anyone that hasn't invested enough emotion into to consider it their bastard child, not by any means.


----------



## qubit (Jul 23, 2011)

qubit said:


> Ok, in my tech review of DNF, I pointed out the weird, annoying, inconsistent frame rate drops I saw in this game.
> 
> While I still think this is a glitch, perhaps the CPU scaling graph from that Tom's article on DNF can partially explain it?



Damn - Tom's couldn't get it to run on a single core CPU and they're not kidding. I disabled a core on my E8500 and it really borks Windows. It doesn't start properly and just hogs the CPU, making Windows barely work. Good news is it can be killed easily with Task Manager.

Looking at the Steam store page, it does list a dual core CPU as a minimum requirement. This seems like an unreasonable requirement for a game that's behind the curve on graphics.


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 24, 2011)

I think it's odd the AMD dual core optimizer is being installed by the game on every system.


----------



## qubit (Jul 25, 2011)

*Finally!*

It took me just 32 hours to finish a 10 hour game. On easy.  

I guess I got value for money out of it. 

Here's how to enable the cheats without playing or replaying the game:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2350763#post2350763


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 25, 2011)

Took me around half a days worth of hours on easy I think.
Only one section pissed me off.
Even on easy I needed trip mines and beer since I had limited space to move about.


----------



## qubit (Jul 25, 2011)

Widjaja said:


> Took me around half a days worth of hours on easy I think.
> *Only one section pissed me off.*
> Even on easy I needed trip mines and beer since I had limited space to move about.



Was that the underwater stuff near the end?


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 25, 2011)

qubit said:


> Was that the underwater stuff near the end?



Nah that just made me rage a little 
It was before that where there is an old man controlling a moving bride above a room of large fans.
Don't want to put out any spoilers.


----------



## qubit (Jul 25, 2011)

Just found this. Look carefully at where it's being advertised... 







And notice the 'Vista' branding on the sign! Remind you of anything?

Source


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 25, 2011)

qubit said:


> Just found this. Look carefully at where it's being advertised...
> 
> http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg16/qubit10/TPU Forum/DNFadvert.jpg
> 
> ...


Haha Good find!!!


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 25, 2011)

The Vista branding doesn't remind me of anything but it's amusing to see Duke Nukem being advertised behind the Church Billboard.


----------



## qubit (Jul 25, 2011)

Widjaja said:


> The Vista branding doesn't remind me of anything but it's amusing to see Duke Nukem being advertised behind the Church Billboard.



Vista reminds one of the lame duck Windows Vista, which kinda goes with the poor reviews that DNF has received, lol. 

And yeah, seeing that advert there is great, innit?


----------



## qubit (Jul 26, 2011)

*DNF DLC on the way!*

Hits August 4th:









> Duke Nukem Forever’s First Add-On Content Hail to the Icons Parody Pack, is headed to Xbox 360, PS3, and PC this Fall. The pack contains three new game modes, and four new multiplayer maps – each with new weapons– and, this pack will be FREE to all First Access Club members who registered their FAC membership prior to the launch of Duke Nukem Forever (subject to availability).
> 
> Want to know more? Here are some details about what the Parody Pack includes:
> 
> ...



2K press release


----------



## happita (Jul 27, 2011)

That's pretty cool. I like that it's free to first club access members, because frankly, I think DNF wasn't quite worth the $50 I paid for it. With this, it balances out the seasaw a little more to being worth it. Cheers!!


----------



## qubit (Aug 3, 2011)

*Updates released!*

Just ran Steam and saw that some major improvements have been made. In particular, 4 weapons and the CPU-hogging problem that I reported in my DNF tech review has been fixed.

But they still haven't fixed the stupid checkpoint system though.  Think of the way they did it in Half-Life 2 for the gold standard in game saves.

- 4-weapon inventory option in single player campaign
- MP Server favorites
- Dedicated server overhaul
- FOV can be modified 
- Change VOIP to push-to-talk (bandwidth fix)
- VAC anti-cheat system enabled
- Support for Japanese Steam ID’s for PC release in Japan
- Auto-aim fix
- Blood effects on surfaces behind enemies when shot
- Steam.exe no longer uses an unusually high amount of CPU
- Texture quality improvements
- Fixes to prevent single player and multiplayer save data corruption
- Leaderboard exploit fixed
- AMD Dual-Core Optimizer no longer automatically installed (fixes rare bugs with Intel processors)
- Crash/compatibility fixes and other minor bugs

http://store.steampowered.com/news/?feed=steam_updates&appids=57900


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 3, 2011)

Awesome, 4 weapons will make the game so much more fun. Can keep silly weapons to shrink and crap, and actually have some serious weapons as well. I seen the update but haven't checked it out. Nice to see they are keeping with it, those are some nice fixes!


----------



## qubit (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah, It's much better. I've finished the game, a week ago, but I replayed a bit of it just now and it ran nicer. The four weapons are the best improvement, of course. Also, alt-tabbing out of it no longer saps CPU power, generally screwing Windows. It didn't seem to suffer the sudden frame drops like it did before, either, but I'd have to play it more to say for sure.

Seems like the game had a tendency to corrupt save games, but luckily I never experienced this.

I turned on invincibility and infinite weapon ammo and it was great fun. This really made me feel like I was playing as the Duke - totall baddass just annihilating everything in his path! 

It now easily gets that 8/10 from me.


----------

